# Making it Big in Modeling - By Runningsoft (Stuffing, WG, BBW)



## runningsoft

_*Authors Note:* Four young women from across the US have found themselves living in a flat in Manhattan. Together, they are all aspiring to become models of the highest caliber, looking to have it all. But as with many things in life, you dont always get what you want. This story contains collaborative efforts with *Narbicon*, and contains sexual themes, imagery, BBW, slight and medium weight gain._

(Also, be sure to check out past works: The Great Eatscapade, Cruseliner/Waistliner, and Chocolatefinger)

Chapter 1 - Kate

Kathryn shivered and turned up the collar of her jacket as she stood on the platform waiting for the train. It was late May, and even though the previous week was incredibly warm, today felt like winter was back for another round of misery. 

She nudged her luggage with a foot and reached deep into her pocket, fishing out her mobile to check the time, when a voice from behind made her jump. 

Kate!

She turned around to see the familiar profile of her talent agent, Brian. He was a tall, and today, seasonably-dressed with thick overcoat and a scarf. His brown eyes and sandy brown hair shone with health and excitement. So, are you ready to move to the Big Apple? he said with a winning smile, placing a brotherly, reassuring hand on her shoulder. 

Y-yeah. I mean, I went there once. But I was littleso, I think so. She said, almost answering his question with a question. 

Brian laughed and checked his own mobile. Its nearly time. We should sit nearer the front of the train  its quieter at this time of the day.

Moments later, the MTA train boarding out of Poughkeepsie rumbled in, blasting all the platforms occupants with a chilly blast of air and hissed to a stop. Kathryn couldnt help but admire the efficiency of the people exiting the train. Everyone seemed to know where they were going and their movements were economical and efficient with no one running into another person. 

She smiled up to Brian who ushered her forward with a hand and helped her with her luggage. As promised, they had a roomier carriage in the front. Of course, Brian had told her that as the train neared the city, it would be making stops at Beacon, Cold Spring and the like, so that by the time they were nearest to the city, they would be packed in like sardines. 

She took the aisle seat, as he insisted she should, and looked out as the train chugged lazily out of the station and headed for New York City. 

Brian excused himself and placed a phone call as Kate peered out the window, watching the trees and buildings pass her by. She took notice of her reflection in the mirror and tucked one loose strand of ash blonde, shoulder-length hair back behind her right ear. Kate was a pretty girl of 21. She was 59 and a trim 105 lbs. Her bright blue eyes, C-cupped breast, toned body and country-girl smile were what had caused her to career to take a sudden turn for the better. 

Just a few weeks prior, Kate had graduated from the University of Binghamton in New York State with a degree in commerce. She hadnt found a job in her field, despite responding to many numerous applications, so she went back to her student-job of busing at a café that mainly catered to the university crowd. 

One sunny day a young man had come in and ordered coffee. Kate was serving an elderly couple in the booth opposite. When another waitress had brought the man his coffee, she had tripped on the cane the elderly man had next to his booth and spilled the contents of the coffee all over the young mans papers, shirt and exposed forearms. Kate saw the whole thing go down and was there in an instant. Her family had brought her up well, so lending a hand and helping out was second nature and made Kate a real asset to the waitressing staff. She began offering extra napkins and apologizing  even though it wasnt her who committed the infraction. 

Quickly, the man saw that it was a mistake and waived off apology after apology from the other waitress. Then he spotted Kate. 

I am SO, SO sorry sir. Im completely to blame. Here, let me help placated the other waitress. 

No really miss. It was an accident. I am alright, just a little startled. It landed on my papers mostly. He had said, taking the last of the napkins the woman had handed him to mop up his now-soaking documents. 

Here, said Kate offering him a fresh stack, Those ones look done to me.

Yes, thanks. He said with a laugh. 

Shrugging her shoulders indifferently, she placed a few more napkins in the table and turned to go when he put a hand over hers, stopping her. 

Uh, Miss? he said, taking his hand away and gazing up at her. This might seem a little forward, but you are very pretty. Have you ever done any modeling?

Kate put a hand to her throat and laughed, Who, me? and thought,_ Jeez, this guy probably uses that line all the time to try and pick up girls._

He gazed at her for a few more seconds. No, gaze wasnt the right word. More like examine. Much like one would look over a prize horse. But for some reason Kate didnt feel creeped out. He looked away for a second and dabbed at a few more papers. Kate watched as the young man picked up the less-sodden sheets to one side and began to sop up the other sheets. Reading the paper up-side down, she saw the headline,* Talent Agency  Modeling - Upstate NY. *

_Oh_, she thought, _hes a talent scout._

She heard the tinkle from a bell that hung over the door and looked up. New diners had just come in and were being seated in her zone. The server had handed the new couple a pair of menus and gestured in Kates direction. Kate read her mouth say _your server for today will be Kathryn._

Well, thanks for the extra napkins. And here, he offered her a business card, just in case you change your mind. Were doing a casting interview just up the road over the next 2 days for a local commercial. Think about it. He paid and tipped modestly and, with hand outstretched with the papers, he dabbed them with finality and stuffed them back into a folder and left. Kate looked down at the card. His name was Brian Stern, Associate Scouting for Modeling talent for all of New York. 

Kate put the card in her front pocket and put the whole matter out of her mind as she approached the new table. Hi, Im Kathryn and Ill be your server. Today, our specials are

++++++

Putting the key into the lock of her student apartment, Kate went to the fridge to grab a bottle of water and an apple. She plunked down on the sofa and, with mild disgust, picked up a wet towel which belonged to her roommate and with a flick of the wrist, propelled it to the edge of the couch, far away from her and turned on the television. 

Hey stranger, came a voice from behind her. 

Hi Steph. I moved your towel. She said, her eyes flicking through the channels, nothing seemed appealing, not even the majesty of the Discovery Channel, one of her favorites.

Oh! Thanks! I forgot where I put it. Said Steph, coming around to the side of the couch, picking up the towel. Kate looked out of the corner of her eye and saw that Steph only had a towel around her head, the rest of her body was naked temporarily as she re-wrapped herself in the towel. 

Three years ago, when Kate had moved out of the dorms and to an off-campus housing, she had met Steph. A girl who was also in Commerce. The two had hit it off immediately and signed up for a double to cut down on rent. It was about 2 seconds after they had moved in together for the start of the second year that Kate had found out that her roommate happened to have an exhibitionist streak about her. The first occurrence was when Kate was in the bathroom on the toilet. Steph just opened the door, naked with toothbrush in hand. 

Morning. She said in the monotone voice of the recently-awoken person as she drew the water and hopped into the bathtub shower with semi-transparent shower curtain. Kate was so shocked that she was speechless and remained on the toilet until her roommate had finished showering, toweled off and left the room. From then on, it could only get better. Kate had voiced her concern and it sorted itself out for the most part. 

Kate wasnt afraid of seeing another woman naked. After all, she had played lacrosse all her life and had been in locker rooms where being naked was just another thing to get used to. Still, she just didnt like to be surprised every 10 seconds. 

So big plans for you this evening? said Steph, tightening the towel around her chest. 

I dont know yet  some television to start, I guess. Said Kate, who still flipped absent-mindedly through the channels. Lazily, her phone burred in her pocket. A text. She fished it out, and as she did so, a small white card tumbled out onto her lap. 

Instantly, she remembered the man from earlier in the day, the spill, the mess. And the modeling offer. She looked at the text, which was from her sister asking if she was free this weekend. Sending back a hasty reply, Kate got up off the couch and went into her room, tossing the remote to Steph who caught it and sat down to ESPN.

Closing the door, Kate thumbed the card in her hand then began pacing her room. _Me, a model. Yeah right. I thought models needed to be strung out on coke and live on nothing but competition and adrenaline._ Every time she paused to look down at the card, the less and less impressed she became. 

She sat down on the edge of her bed and put her head in her hands, thinking. After a while she sat up, and noted a smudge of makeup on her palms. She went over to her full-length mirror and began to right herself. Then she began surveying her face more closely. 

She always thought she was good looking, but not drop-dead gorgeous or anything like that. Kate turned in the mirror and sucked in her tummy, pushed out her backside and stuck out her chest and made a kissy face. The whole concept made her laugh at herself and of models in general, but her opinion softened a bit. 

She picked up the card off her bed, reached for her phone and began to dial his number.

++++++


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## morepushing13

Really nice start!


----------



## runningsoft

Chapter 2 - Brianna

Ommph, right there! the girl screamed as she wriggled free and mounted him once again, repositioning herself so that she was in the reverse cowgirl  her favorite position. 

The man eagerly complied, laying at full attention, holding onto the young womans firm wrists for balance as she rose and fell down over his respectable member. 

Forcefully she sank deeper onto him, feeling him fill her body, targeting all her right places. She contracted her labia, gripping him. Unexpectedly he grunted with pleasure at the delightful surprise and she smiled inwardly, continuing to conquer him. 

Marco, a fellow-model of 25 was fit as could be. Tall, firm abs, perfect chest and that wavy Italian hair shed loved so much on men. Then of course there what he contained behind his Polo boxer briefs, of which he was soon going to be famous for. 

As she rode him, Brianna fantasized about how they had met, barely 24 hours ago on the set of an underwear shoot. He was just wrapping up a shoot and she was about to begin hers. They passed each other and she smiled at him. He smiled back. She disrobed and waited for the cameraman to rifle off his instructions. Professionally, she hit all her poses in only a few takes, did some hurried re-shoots and was putting on her bathrobe when she spotted him, off to one side of her shooting stage and admiring her appreciatively. 

You do that very well, he said now dressed in denim jeans, with a rip in one knee, and a faded cotton t-shirt and sandals. 

Thanks. It comes natural. She said, booming with the confidence she had had since childhood.

He grinned and shifted his weight, striking a modeling pose unconsciously. She mirrored him automatically, So, youre the new guy.

I am, hand-picked from Milan. He said, now folding his arms across his powerful chest. 

Thats original, an Italian from Milan modeling underwear. Brianna said; her tone a little icy. 

He waived an arm in the air, as if dismissing her sarcasm, Well, we must all make our living somewhere. 

She put her hands on her hips, combatively, irritated by his dismissal of her obvious jab, her robe coming undone as she did so. Marcos eyes followed the exposed skin, from the deepened swell of her C-cupped cleavage, down along the flat curve of her toned stomach, to her lingerie and the mysteries they held.

He raised one appraising eyebrow and looked her full in the face, saying nothing. 

Raising one lip in a snarl, she quipped, Youre a dime a dozen pal. Here today, gone tomorrow, she ended by snapping her fingers right under his nose. 
Marco did not flinch. Somehow, I dont think so. He said, inclining his head and showing off two rows of bright white teeth. 

Ah Marco, there you are. An equally tall, though older man had joined them. Marcos North American agent. 

Your agent from Milan is on the phone. He wants to renegotiate your deal for working abroad in the States. He says $3,000,000 is acceptable; but I told him two-point-five with international bonuses. Please talk with him, wont you. The contract is already drafted.

Marco smiled, took the agents mobile and turned his back to Brianna and began to speak in his native tongue. 

Brianna and the agent stood there, making small talk, which she hated. He got the point straight away and strode off several paces nearer to Marco. Brianna smiled inwardly to herself. 

For some reason, Brianna had always gotten things to go her way. Perhaps shed learned a few things from her father, a brilliant and powerful Chicago lawyer; or from her mother, chief medical director of a very prominent private hospital. Shed never met anyone she couldnt handle and wasnt ever afraid of letting someone know where they stood. 

Marco turned and nodded to the agent, who grinned and returned to collect his phone. Before he rung off, Marco laughed at something and replied back in Italian.

Its all taken care of, Simon. Said Marco, youre papers are in order, just leave them for me to sign

**smack!**

Brianna strode over in 3 quick paces and raised a hand, cuffing Marco across the cheek.

He raised a hand defensively and caught her wrist before she could land another blow. The agent stood there, his face turning from shock to horror to anger faster than a set of traffic lights. 

You f**king punk! Call me a cheap tramp again! she barked, shaking her wrist free and glaring at him. 

Marco raised a hand to his cheek and felt the warmth. If they got ice on it quickly it shouldnt bruise. 

Miss _I-dont-care-what-your-name-is_, do you have any_ANY_idea how much shit you are in, huh? Youve just hit a three-million-dollar face right there! screamed the agent. 

The commotion had roused some of the light and camera techs still working in the area, wrapping up for the day and changing around a few sets. 

Still fuming, Brianna retorted, Your little pal here just called me a loose-legged cheap tramp to his f**k buddy over in Italy, thats what! her fists still balled. 

_Unacceptable_! Youll never work in this, began the agent, pointing a finger threatening at her like a rapier. 

Marco laid a gentle hand on his shoulder, Simon. Please. Lets me handle this, huh? Here now, go and get those papers, and I would like some ice.

The pressure seemed to let out a little steam from the agent, who glared at the young girl once more before turning on his heel. 

Looking at the girl with slight admiration, Tell me, he said in English, then, switching to Italian, _Did you hear all of my conversation_?

_ogni parola_  every word. She replied biting off each word like a carrot stick. 
Youre not the only Italian on this set.

He waited for her to continue. 

Your agent on the phone told you the deal was a bluff  that you were being underpaid here, but that your international bonuses would dwarf the deal. Youll make 10 times more than that 2.5 garbage he offered you. Then you basically called me a whore. _Nobody_ does that to me. she ended, her snarl returning. 

He folded his arms and said, Why dont you get angry at me tomorrow  _after dinner_. 

It took her a moment to process this, as the agent came back, note book and ice bag in hand. Marco took the pack, and the agent turned around while he handed the folder to Marco to sign, using his back like a table. Marco signed the sheets of paper and winked at the Brianna, who, despite herself, allowed herself a knowing half-smile. The agent collected the papers and left; but not before shooting yet another glowering look at her. 

You think you can get me that easy, huh? said Brianna, taking a step closer toward him, twisting a lock of her chestnut brown hair and pronouncing her words so that her tongue rolled around her mouth seductively. 

I think you owe it to my face, at least, he said adjusting the ice pack. 
Brianna, the consummate negotiator deliberated, I dont think you know what youve just bought yourself.

++++++

Brianna returned to the present, the late night dinner with Marco, and how he marveled at how much food she had eaten in the tiny Italian restaurant he had selected for them. She felt only mildly uncomfortable as they made love the previous evening; but this morning, she felt full of energy. 

She slowed down her rhythm and began grinding her sex against his with lustful gyrations from her perfect hips. She released her hands from his and allowed herself to explore her smooth contoured sides, her taught stomach  now only slightly distended from gorging the night before  up to her ample C-cupped breasts where she fondled them so that her nipples hardened and peaked with desire. 

She felt Marcos hands grab onto her sizeable buttocks. Large for a woman of her height and weight of 57 and 110, but her body held untold strength and power under the skin. She could tell he was close and would not disappoint. She didnt know how to disappoint. 

Suddenly, she rocked her hips in a circular motion while contracting her labia. She felt her own body shudder, sending a wave of pleasure down to her sex. Instantly, she felt him release inside the condom, filling her up, pulsing. 
Dripping with sweat, she hoisted herself off him, and with a backwards half-smile, she gazed at him with her fierce honey-brown eyes. He returned the half-smile and wiped a lock of black hair out of his eyes. She stood up and walked towards his kitchen, which was in the room opposite and opened his fridge. 

_God, he eats like a rabbit. Theres friggin nothing in here to eat thats actually any good_. She thought as she pushed containers of what she knew to be pre-pared meals out of the way, hoping to run into something that actually appealed to her. 

I can make you a smoothie if you want, he called over to her, getting up from the bed and disposing of the condom, but I feel that youd say _no_.

You got that right. She said as she closed the fridge door and began rooting through his cupboards. 

Marco had to hand it to this girl. Hed only known her for less than a day, but could tell that she was no girlfriend material. She was rude, mean, racist, and very stubborn and controlling. She was also dynamic in bed. He felt it would be best to let this one down easy. You could never tell with crazy, and this one had it coming off her in waves like a cheap perfume. 

He walked into the bathroom to clean himself off and also to examine his face. In the mirror, there was only a hint of bruising, but his stubble would hide most of it. He grinned and shook his head with a smile and rubbed his cheek. 
_Crazy_.

She sat down on his white sofa, naked, and eating out of the jar of almond butter with a spoon. No, eating was not the right word. More like shoveling. He wondered how she didnt choke, she was consuming the spoonfuls so quickly. 

Still naked, he went to the fridge, poured himself a glass of mineral water from a carafe and carried it over to a low table next to an elliptical machine. He bend down, slipped on the pair of training shoes next to it and started into the routine he did every day to keep himself fit and trim. 

Brianna gazed lazily over to him, the spoon halfway to her mouth. She rolled her eyes, taking in the naked form of him on the machine, and of his member dangling proudly. 

Man, I never exercise like that. I dont believe in it.

Marco called over to her, Perhaps. But then how do you stay so thin? You eat so much. Much more than a man. 

She smiled knowingly at his gibe, I believe in genetics. Both my parents are rail-thin and weve never watched what we ate  ever. And at 24, if my metabolism hasnt slowed down yet; it wont. 

He smiled back at her, and raised the intensity level up another level and felt his pores open and begin to sweat. _It would be a pity for a girl with a body so lovely to get fat_. 

She returned to the television and ate steadily. She looked down at the jar, which had nearly been full before she started. It was almost empty. She looked down at her naked form and smiled. Nope, nothing. Not even a food baby bump. With effort, she exhaled to make her stomach balloon forward. Even then it was hardly noticeable. She grinned. 

++++++

She entered the key code to the estate where her parents lived from the back window of the town car Marco had called for her. The intercom let out a tinny buzz, the gate opened, and the luxury car headed up the gravel drive. The gardeners were out cleaning this and brushing away that as she exited the car. She had thanked Marco before leaving his flat with a post-workout blowjob, but didnt let him finish in her mouth. She was too much of a lady for that. 

Unlocking the door of the house, she greeted her father, who was at the dining table, briefcase open and notes scattered all around. 

Hey bunny. He said glancing up briefly from his papers. 

Hey dad. Busy case? 

He grunted, which meant yes. It always did. 

Walking up the balustrade, she took a left and followed the doglegged hallway to her room. She plugged in her phone, which had died during her stay with Marco (_she had the iPhone 5, whereas he had the 4s, with incompatible chargers_), and went into her private room to draw a bath. The water was bubbling and warm as she slid into it. She tapped the lever adjacent to the water spout with a well-manicured toe and felt a tingle of excitement as the jets whirled around her. Shifting in the tub, she let one particular nozzle focus on her sex. The turbulence of the water against her made her nipples harden beneath the water and she let out a gasp of excitement. 

Brianna let her thoughts get away from her for a time, when she felt a slight chill. The water had lost some of its warmth and as if to confirm she had been soaking long enough, she lifted one hand out of the water and noted pale, wrinkled fingers. She scrunched up her nose at the thought of the wrinkles and of getting old in general and stood up. 

Grabbing two towels, one for her perfect body and one for her soaking hair, she sauntered lazily over to her phone. The screen was filled with missed calls and text message alerts. Nonchalantly, she thumbed through them until she got a series of texts and a voicemail alert. It was from her own agent. 

_Bree, its Tanya. Weve got a problem. Plz call._ Read the first. 

_Gurl, what haave you done? Call MEE!_ Read the second, written hastily.

Furrowing her brow, Brianna thumbed to the voicemail button and hit play. 

Bree. Tanya. I, uhI dont know how to say this. But youve been dropped by our agency. I just got all the information from another agent, Simon. He works with one of our highest-level talents. A guy named Marco. Well, I didnt believe it myself, but you HIT HIM? Jesus, Bree. How often are you going to let your temper get the best of you?...<_sigh_>Well, I dont know how much more I can do for you at this point. They will be using your last images, but they have reduced your pay. Ill keep in touch

Shit. Brianna said flatly. Then again, _Shit_.

++++++


----------



## greinskyn

The quality of your writing is superb!

I love the suspenseful build-up too! It's leaving me on the edge of my seat.

Many thanks...

grein


----------



## Sulla

Watching her balloon is gonna be fun.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome,Awerome!!


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 3  Anna Lee*

Anna felt good about the next serve. _Real good_. Her team was up and this was the final point that would put her team over the edge and make conference finals. 

Raising her left arm with a slight running start, she elevated the ball over her head and arched her back. Her feet left the ground and with as much force as she could muster, she swung her right arm down. Her hand made direct contact where she wanted it to. The volleyball sailed over the net, past the blockers, and landed just inside the edge of the court. Her ace-serve had found its mark. She, and her team had just won the game.

Annas feet had barely hit the ground before she was jumping up and down again, celebrating with her D3 volleyball team. They had just punched their ticket to the big match. The state meet that, only a few weeks earlier, seemed like a far-reaching dream had just come true. 

Anna, that was unbelievable! cried one of her teammates, clapping her on the back.

Way to be, Anna Lee! exclaimed one of her blockers, Cynthia, giving her a friendly pat on the rear. 

Number one! Number one! shouted a tall blocker, her muscular arms pumping in the air.

The cheers and celebrations continued with the coaches of both teams shaking hands, and Annas own coach running over to hug them all. 

Girls, that was a fantastic game. We came from behind and dug deep, exactly when we needed to. Practice tomorrow though. The team as a whole sighed, but they knew they couldnt ease off the throttle now. 

Now it was time for the two teams to shake hands. Everyone began to line up under the net. Anna was dipping under the net when she caught a scent that she had come to know very well. Cynthia, the girl who congratulated her earlier was behind her. 

Anna smiled her sweet smile. She was a senior studying environmental engineering. Her father was Chinese, her mother American. The combination together gave her a near-faultless appearance  and superior work ethic and subsequent intelligence. She was very short at 54 and an athletic 98 pounds. Her modest B-cup breasts, strong thighs, glutes and muscular upper body were deceptive and she was often overlooked by her opponents when she played against them  until they hit the ball her way. She had a pixie cut that worked wonderfully with her facial features, and when she smiled it was pretty, and not the stereotype one often associates with the Asian culture. 
Anna slapped hands with the last member of the defeated school and turned to hit the showers. The coach gave them a final concluding pep-talk in the locker room and the girls began to undress. 

All set for finals then? said Cynthia, a space away from where Anna was. 
Nah. Going to wing it this year. You know. She said, smiling. 

Cynthia rolled her eyes. Anna studied her ass off; she just liked to pretend she didnt. She was graduating in civil engineering to Annas environmental. They had been in freshman classes together, both were volleyball players and became firm friends after their first week of school. 

Cynthia raised her arms and took off her soaked top. She had on a sports bra that she quickly removed. Anna, under the guise of taking off one of her shoes, turned her body so that she could get a glimpse. There were red marks around her sides from where the bra sat, and her areolas were large and red from exertion. Momentarily transfixed, she watched as Cynthia turned her head to one side, exposing her long neck, her ash-blonde hair playing across her face. _Was that a hint of a smile she shot in Annas direction?_ She bent forward and slowly, but not too seductively removed her shorts and panties in one fell swoop. She had grown out her landing strip again. _Delicious_, thought Anna, _simply divine_, as she watched Cynthia lilt her way, towel in hand, to the showers.

++++++

She and Cynthia were romantically involved and had been since their second year at school. The two didnt discover each other until one evening when they were studying Advanced Mathematics 202. It was late and they were in the engineering building: the one place on campus that never really seemed to ever close. It stank with the sweat, fear and procrastination and occasional genius. The two girls were studying away, among several others in one of the vacant rooms. A table pulled close to one of the large sofas that they both shared. 

Oh, f**k. Im so screwed. Said Cynthia, putting a hand on her cheek, her elbow landing heavily on the table. 

Where are you stuck now? said Anna politely, gazing up from her own stack of notes and peering over to her study mate. 

She fingered to problem 23B. 

Ah, said Anna thoughtfully, yeah, thats a bitch of a question.

The two girls huddled together, Anna showing Cynthia where she had gone wrong. Cynthia thanked her friend and they continued working through the night. 

Anna felt her eyelids getting heavy as she neared the last few questions of her practice exam. She had scored well and was naturally gifted with numbers. But she couldnt keep her eyes open much longer. 

She yawned silently and arched her back, hearing some vertebrae crack in her mid spine. _It felt good_. She wiped her teary eyelids with one hand and put her hand across her mouth with the other as she stifled yet another yawn. 

Looks like youve hit your limit, Anna, said Cynthia, who looked no better herself. Her hair stuck out at odd angles on her left side, from all the times she had leant her head on her hand. 

Anna smiled at her, leaned back and sleepily reached down to tug her shirt down. Her stomach was on display. A tiny little belly that got bigger _only _during finals. It was the only time she allowed herself to eat more, especially carbohydrates, so as to fuel her brain more efficiently. 

She caught Cynthias eye and they both giggled. No doubt burnt out by the lack of sleep and lateness of the hour. Anna sat back on the sofa and leaned against one of the arms, tucking her feet up under her, bending her knees. She set her iPhone to wake her up in 30 minutes. Then she would power through the last few problems and walk back home. 

She looked over at Cynthia who was obviously struggling with another problem. 

Hey, _<yawn>_, you should take a power nap. Ill help you when we wake up.

Cynthia inclined her head and set her own iPhones alarm function. Then she did something unexpected. She scooted herself up against Annas flank and laid down next to her, clumsily spooning next to her. Almost instantly she fell asleep. Anna was momentarily startled, but then felt herself become more at ease. She even readjusted herself so they were both more comfortable. She felt Cynthia sleepily place one hand against her upper thigh and Anna felt compelled to hold it. She reached down and placed her hand on top of Cynthias. Sleepily, the hand turned over and clasped the offered one. Anna smiled and she too, fell asleep. 

++++++

Anna felt her cheeks flush with warmth at their early memories. She shook her head and began to undress. She received another slap on the back from another girl on the team as she made her way to the showers. 

++++++

The following morning, Anna rolled over and nuzzled up against Cynthias warm body. They had been up for about 30 minutes, but it was one of those lazy mornings. All they felt like doing was cuddling.

So, are you worried about what you will be doing after school? Once we graduate? said Cynthia softly, her hand running itself through her own ash-blonde hair, straightening out some of the kinks Anna had made from their nighttime activities. 

Nah, not really. My uncle works for a large facility in the Mid-West and has a placement for me already. The location is alright, but its hardly like campus here in Colorado. She smiled. 

Me, Im just worried about passing. Ive been putting out a few applications, but you never know who wants you until the final marks come in. said Cynthia, a little sadness in her voice. 

Both girls were analytically-minded. They had spent two lovely years getting to know each other. It had been a marvelous time. But now, they were graduating in a few weeks. There were maybe a handful more volleyball practices, the final game; finals sandwiched in between, and then  what, graduation already?

Anna had kissed Cynthia in the cheek making her smile and got up to get dressed; heading back to her apartment. Her brother was in town and her family had always been big on punctuality. 

Pulling up her denims and thumbing the catch, she could feel Cynthia watching her. She turned to look at the beautiful face, half-smiling, half sad.

Do-do you think well still be together after we graduate? I mean

Anna felt a pang of guilt. They had talked about this before, but she thought she wouldnt have to deal with it for a little while longer. It seemed childish; the way Cynthia had asked the youthful, school-girl crush of a question, but it still affected her. 

You know Ill always love you, Cynth. Truly I do. I just dont know whats going to happen after we graduate. I mean, I already have a firm position at my uncles company Anna left the question unanswered, as she always did. 

Cynthia sat up in bed, the sheet slipping slightly so her ample bosom peaked out nervously from behind the sheet. She was tough, but she really, really did love Anna. Then Cynthias demeanor changed, her face suddenly looked brighter, like someone slowly bringing up the house lights. 

Well, I have been getting some more interesting job replies from the Northeast, including a few from New York City  nothing firm yet  but if I do get a solid placementflying-wise it wouldnt be much of a problem to visit you. She smiled brightly again. 

Anna returned the smile with equal warmth and finished getting dressed. She went over the dressing table and began touching up her face with the makeup kit from her purse._ Maybe it wouldnt be as bad as she thought, trying out a longer distance relationship._

++++++


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 4  Parvati*

Okay, now puff that cigarette. Called the second-unit director, feet away from where the model was positioned, high above the magnificent horse. 

Parvati Shannon, 24, and pride of Texas, raised her auburn eyebrows and readied her face. 

She tilted her head, closed her eyes, and imagined that the cigarette was her last bit of freedom. The sinewy muscles of her neck tightened as she tilted her head away from the camera. She hitched a knowing smile across her face, at the same time she touched the brim of her cowgirls hat. The shot couldnt have turned out any more perfect. 

Okay, cut! said the director, as the crew advanced on the exterior set, a timeless ranch outside Houston. 

Winds kicking up. Said Hefe, the owner of the ranch and the horse that Parvati was sitting on.

He patted his horse, Blanco, on its massive neck and said again, winds picking up. Then he offered a hand up to Parvati who took it as she dismounted. 

She was shooting a commercial for a local tobacco company. The advertisement was targeted at boosting sales among the younger demographic. Parvati, who wasnt a smoker herself, was puffing on an herbal cigarette, refused to take the smoke deep into her lungs. 

Hefe took the reins of the horse from her after she dismounted. She raised a hand to her brow and searched for where the second-unit director had gone. He was looking through an eyepiece of one of the cameras and listening intently to the tech, when he looked up, spotted Parvati and waived a hand for her to come over. 

Just look at this shot. Wonderful. Were going to slow it down a few frames and it really going to stand out. He beamed, and she nodded. 

Being in television ads were slightly different than photo shoots, for Parvati had done both already in her young life. For one, there were many re-takes, especially when working with animals, as she had come to find out. But she did not mind. It was something new and exciting to try. Parvati was hand-picked among many other by the local cigarette company for this shoot. Partly because of her demeanor  she had always been pretty in that wholesome sort of way; the-girl-next-door, but with that unique edge and quality that didnt come off as haughty. Also, it didnt hurt that she was incredibly photogenic. 

She had been in front of the camera since she was 5 when she was first discovered by a fellow patient in her family dentists office. 

Now smile. No cavities. Said Dr. Cathers as his secretary snapped the Polaroid at the beaming face. 

A local man, in advertising had brought his daughter in the week after for a checkup and his daughters photo was placed next to Parvatis. He had said that he worked for a youth talent agency and asked for the girls parents contact information. Being that he dentist knew the man very well, he said he would contact them himself; not wanting to violate patient-doctor confidentiality. 

Parvatis parents considered and eventually met with the man. The man explained who he was, and that he even had his own daughter featured. He showed them his daughters portfolio and they were astonished that they were seeing a celebrity for they had many times seen her face in various advertisements. The answer was a resounding yes from Parvatis parents and from there she appeared in school catalogues, local magazine and department ads and the occasional commercial. 

++++++
It was indeed getting windier and Parvati put a hand to her face to block her eyes as a particularly unexpected gust kicked up. 

Ill be glad to be finished with this shoot. The winds been a real pain in my ass for the last two days.

Parvati smiled and stood by while the technicians and sound guys reset the scene, brought back in Blanco and relit her herbal cigarette, preparing her for the next sequence of the commercial. She took her place atop the steed was led into place by Hefe, who patted the horse and scurried offset away from the camera. 

Aaaaaaaand action! bellowed the director.

++++++

How was the shoot, Hun? said Parvatis mother, from behind the wheel of their pick-up. 

The shoot was delayed a further 2 hours due to wind and set problems  dust mainly getting into cracks in the electronic equipment, and once when Blanco decided to relieve himself during a live take. 

It was good. I just hope they make a blooper reel, she joked to her mother, filling her in about the incident. 

Parvatis was her mother in miniature. Chestnut hair that was thick and fell in curtains; full lips, slight freckling on her cheeks and kind, inviting eyes. She was thin, though not athletic and had a modest B-cupped chest that worked with her lanky frame, being 511 and 115 pounds.

Her mother smiled and she smiled back. The two were close and always had been. Her mother had had her when she was in her early 20s, and her mother had kept herself active, so they really looked like sisters more than mother-daughter. She had even done some advertising with her daughter even though she was a full-time homebody. The patriarch of the family owned and operated a ranch, as well as held stock in some of the neighboring oil companies, so they were relatively well-off. Parvatis father was a hard-working man, but always made time for his girls, and was protective of his family-life.

Will Dad be home for dinner tonight? she inquired, peering out the passenger-side window, seeing everything and yet nothing. 

He says hell be home early today. Said her mother, checking her speed as she took the off-ramp. 

It was several more minutes before they were home. The two women talked happily about the goings on around town, local politics and whether they thought the Dallas Cowboys would be playoff contenders this up-coming season. 

They pulled into the driveway behind a red Dodge Durango that belonged to her father. Parvati helped her mother carry in a few grocery bags, her mother having run errands before collecting her from the set of her latest shoot. 

How are my angels? cried her father from the kitchen, a glass of milk in his hand. 

Parvati put down her bag on the island in the middle of the kitchen and hugged her father. Her mother beamed and began unloading the bags. 

I can help with dinner tonight if you ladies like. He offered, downing the last gulp of milk and placing a few boxes on the shelf in the pantry with his free hand. 

Just setting the table will be nice, said his wife, with the hint of a smile.

He sighed and rolled his eyes, making them all laugh. It was well-known that their father was a terrible cook at best, but made up for it by clearing and washing the dishes  even though it was really the dishwasher that did the heavy cleaning. 

Boy, let me tell you about the day we had, said her husband as he placed the last item in the fridge and closed the door. 

Save it for dinner, hon. Said his wife. 

Since all the work was complete, Parvati excused herself and went up to her room and shut the door. Normally, she left it open, but today was different. Her best friend since kindergarten got her first tattoo. Parvati had never dreamed of getting one. For one, none of her parents had one and two  they looked very painful. 

She fired up her Macbook Air and opened Skype. In seconds, she heard the ping and clicked answer. 

The screen was momentarily garbled and pixilated when the confident face of Kim appeared. She was a slightly chubby girl with red hair tinted with blonde highlights. 

Well hello there, said Parvati, resting chin on her hands, preparing herself for what should be quite a good show. 

Hello yourself, lady. Kim replied. She had her head tilted to one side, one eyebrow raised, a sardonic grin hitched on her face. 

Soooo. Said Parvati, leaning forward, almost as if wishing to jump through the screen into Kims room to see for herself the secret she held somewhere on her body. 

Okay. Oh my god. So we get there right, and Adam and Amanda are all like scared. But me, I cant hop into the chair soon enough, blurted Kim, her voice so enthusiastic that Parvati lowered the volume of her computer speakers. 

Shh, youre too loud. She giggled, waiting for her friend to continue.

Right, so then Ive got my design all picked out and the dude goes _no problem, we can do that for sure, yeah_, and so then I sign all the paperwork, blah, blah and  tada!

Kim, still smiling stood up out of her computer chair and adjusted the screen. She walked over to her door and closed it softly and then locked it. Parvati, nervous with excitement, tilted her computer screen away from her own door and for good measure, lowered the volume another level. 

Kim began unbuttoning her top hurriedly and tossed the cloth on her bed. Parvati was momentarily startled because she had no bra on. Her breasts hung with the health of a chubby girl and she turned to the side to reveal a bandage taped to her flank, just alongside her ribcage, where a bra would normally rest. Gently, she pulled the cloth away to reveal a dolphin leaping out of water, with two stars and a crescent moon. It was tastefully done, though the colors were muted and the skin very red from the needlework. 

Oh wow, Kim! That looks amazing! she hissed softly but enthusiastically. 

I know, right! she said cheerily, shaking her hips and upper shoulders so as to give the appearance the dolphin was dancing. 

Parvati continued to stare, her mouth slightly slackened, a smile still on her face. Kim sat down again and got close to the computer so that only her eyes were visible. Parvati grinned as she watched her friend raise then lower them conspiratorially, then I got this.

She abruptly stood up and sat down on her bed, a small roll of belly fat protruded over the waistband of her tasteful jeans. Digging in a thumb, she loosed the catch and unzipped her pants. Then she stood, and shimmied the pants down, kicked them off and waggled up to the camera screen again. She then hooked a finger on either side of her panties and slowly lowered them. 

Parvatis face was one of shock, bewilderment and excitement. She craned her neck still closer to the screen that she was nearly nose to screen. Kim had gotten a second tattoo, one that even Parvati didnt know about. It wasnt fresh, but maybe a few days old. The redness had gone, but she could see the image quite clearly. 

It was a small tattoo, perhaps a little bigger than a silver dollar. It was a silhouette of a girl on a rearing mustang, hair flowing and hat in her hand. Around it was the state of Texas, unmistakable and inked in red, white and blue and with a prominent Lone Star. 

Parvati felt her spine tingle as she put a fist in her mouth to keep from nervously giggling. Kim waggled her body again and giggled too. But Parvatis excitement wasnt solely about the second tattoo, rather its location. It sat proudly to the left of Kimberlys crotch, which was on prominent display

Pretty cool, huh? I know Tyson will love it. She said, adjusting her panties and sitting down again. She tilted up the screen and Parvati quickly noticed her mouth was wide open and quickly closed it.

Y-yeahOh my God, Kim she said a little out of breath, her face feeling flushed. Kim, who didnt seem to notice, began to jabber on about how she got it as a surprise birthday present for her boyfriend Tyson. Parvati went to school with him too. He was a nice enough guy and had been dating Kim since the 10th grade. He had already proposed to her once, to which she sweetly declined saying that they were too young and she wasnt ready. Tysons grandmother was diagnosed with a rare and untreatable disease shortly thereafter and when Kim had gone away to college, he stayed behind, abandoning school to be with her. After his grandmother died, he had paid his way through community college and got a steady job managing a local shopping center. Kim had stayed faithful to him, and found his newfound maturity more endearing. When she graduated, he surprised her by proposing on stage at the ceremony after she had received her diploma and began walking off the stage. She had said yes. 

*<knock, knock, knock>*

It was all Parvati could do from having a heart attack on the spot, as she heard the door of her bedroom knock. It sounded more like cannon fire to her, due to its abrupt suddenness. 

Hey Honey, its time to eat. Everything alright? said her mother. 

N- _<cough>_ -No, Im good. Ill be out in a second. I was just sleeping.

She looked nervously at the door, but heard the stair on the landing creaking. Her mother was heading back downstairs. 

Kim was sniggering. Parvati stuck out her tongue and Kim reciprocated. Okay, gotta go! Lovely tattoos, lady!
Kisses! 
Parvati blew a kiss (a ritual from their childhood) and she shut the lid of her computer. She checked herself in the mirror, ran her hands through her hair to straighten it out, made sure she wasnt red like a tomato any longer and headed down stairs for dinner. 

++++++

That was a lovely meal, said her father, pushing his plate away and beaming at his wife. 

It was certainly a feast: oven-roasted potatoes with rosemary and herb dusting, steak grilled to perfection, and blanched green beans and carrots with a chipotle aioli sauce on the side. 

He had told them over the course of dinner about his day, making them laugh to the point of tears. Her father, apart from being a very successful businessman, was also a family comedian. 

After the table was cleared, the family retired to the den. Parvatis father eased himself into his recliner and twisted the top off a Budweiser. Her mother had poured each of them a glass of after-dinner wine and they sat down together watching a sitcom. 

After an hour, Parvati felt her eyelids flicker open and closed. The early rise that morning, the long days shoot, mostly in sunlight and now the lateness of the hour had caught up with her. She was tired. 

Mom, Im so sleepy. She yawned, picking up her empty glass of wine and heading into the kitchen. 

She heard her mothers voice from around the corner, You know where to go to fix that. Night honey.

Night mom. Night dad. She said, and with shuffling steps headed to her room. 

Parvati logged onto her computer, sat down heavily and read through emails. One which was CCd to her parents was from her agent. It explained that there was opportunity for growth for her and that a New York City agency had seen her work and would like to talk to her. 

_Boy, New York City. The city that never sleeps._ She thought. 

She would mention it tomorrow to her parents and see what they thought and about what sort of work she might have to do. It was a routine sort of email: a week here for a shoot; a week there for a commercial; and a small break in between.

She closed her internet browser and stood up and yawned yet again, hands outstretched, reaching for the ceiling. She arched her back and began to undress tossing her clothes in her hamper and putting on a pair of shorts and a faded t-shirt. She dug out her phone from her jeans pocket, plugged it into the charger which was on a night table, set her alarm and turned out the lights. 

At the foot of her bed, there was a soft blue glow from her computer. Parvati wasnt scared of complete darkness, but she did find comfort in having any room she slept in have a little luminescence. She sighed contentedly, pulled her covers up to her chin, nuzzled into her pillow and was instantly asleep. 

++++++

Parvati was normally a heavy sleeper, but tonight she was having stirring dreams. _Sexual dreams. _Twice during the night, she had awoken, her heart pounding and her forehead wet with perspiration. During the second dream, she was laying on a bed, naked while a handsome man was having his way with her. He was kind and gentle and satisfied all her womanly urges. In this dream, she and her companion were moaningmoaningmoaning. 

She lay in her bed panting slightly from the mental exertion of her dream. Then she heard it. At first, she thought it was the television downstairs. Sometimes her father fell asleep during sports games, and the after-game commentary often ran late into the night. But this was different. It stirred something within her, igniting a small fire that begged for kindling. 

Her ears straining, she searched for the origin of this noise. Her senses told her it was coming from her computer. _Pop-Up Add_ she thought, rolling out of bed and shuffling her feet towards her computer. But as she approached, the sound became slightly louder and clearer. It was the same moaning she thought she had imagined from her dream.

Focusing more, she looked at iTunes, maybe a running song _nothing_. Then she checked her internet browser  _still nothing_. Then she clicked on her Skype icon. 

It was dark, but she knew instantly what she was looking at. There, on her screen, was Kim and her fiancé screwing on the bed. As she watched, she saw Kim crawl from underneath her companion, as she moved the sheet, Parvati saw her fiancé, member erect his face a mask of ecstasy. She mounted him, reverse-cowgirl and began grinding against him  the moaning began again. 

Parvati, part-torn, part-transfixed continued to stare. Her own breathing began coming in shorter and shallower. _Was she panting?_ Unconsciously, her left hand found its way towards her shorts. Sliding her hand towards her sex, she felt the warm dampness and felt small electric tingles surge though her lower body and she gasped, almost startled by her own body. _It felt good._ Again, she felt indecision creep into her consciousness. 

_No, this was wrong  youre watching your best friend having sex and she doesnt even know she left her Skype window open. 

But then again, should you be denying yourself pleasure? After all, youve already had a wet dream already this evening._

She shook her head, trying to process the conflict within, when she glanced up at the screen. Tyson was holding Kims arms back to steady her while she arched back and moaned in ecstasy. She could see the outline softer body bouncing up and down, and see the shaft of Tyson rhythmically entering her womanhood. Parvati felt her body shudder and a fresh wave of pleasure take her.

With trembling fingers, she opened one of the drawers of her computer desk. Pulling it out as far as she could, she reached in and extracted the only secret she had ever kept from her parents.

Then, biting her lower lip, she removed her electric vibrator and switched it on

++++++


----------



## Borghen

Very well!
You have portraied four different and interesting protagonists so far, along with a score of equally intriguing side characters.
I cannot wait for the next part!


----------



## samster

Nice work!


----------



## greinskyn

This is quality fiction. I like the realism.


----------



## runningsoft

Thanks everyone for commenting - the opening of the story has been set, and if there is anything that this audience would like more / less of for the remainder of the story, I am entertaining some fresh ideas. You can write this thread, or message me privately for story content ideas.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 5  Stories over Lunch*

Hello, anybody here? said Brian cheerily as he wheeled Kates luggage past her and put it next to the wall and out of the way. 

Brian! Came a voice from around the corner. 

Kate watched, excited, as a smaller girl with a pixie cut came into view. She was wearing black and white spotted glasses that tastefully fit her face and accentuated a Hello Kitty stereotype and wore a lose fitting faded shirt that hung low on one shoulder and a pair of slim fitting denim jeans. 

Hey, Im Anna Lee, Youre Kate! she said with a giant welcoming smile, hugging Kate. Instantly, she felt a connection with the new girl, who had to stand up on tip-toes to hug her. 

Kate noticed, and Anna laughed, Sorry, I seem to do that a lot. Everyone here is so tall! She skipped over to Brian and gave him a similar warming hug and Kate took notice of the fact the girl was very muscular and light on her feet. _Was she a dancer or something?_ 

Feeling a little self-conscious, Kate tried to stand a little taller and tightened all the muscles of her glutes and core and tried to put a more winning smile on her face. Brian and Anna Lee were discussing their train ride in, the traffic and the blockades being put up on near Rockafellar Center because of some news show that had featured a famous musical guest earlier that morning had decided to put on an impromptu concert for her fans. Kate would come to know that although Anna Lee seemed like a resident who grew up in the city, she had only been there 2 weeks longer than Kate. This thought made her hopeful; that she wouldnt be thought of as the cliché girl from the country, trying to make it big.

Brian looked around the house, then at his watch, Where are the rest of the girls?

Out for the afternoon, I think. Brianna, Bree  well, shes on her own schedule. Parv is coming back from the yoga studio, maybe 45 minutes? Anna tended to inflect the last few words whenever she was answering a question with a question. She also raised her eyebrows a fraction and scrunched up her face  it was nerdy but very cute. 

Oh, I cant wait that long. Ive got a meeting across down. I just wanted to make sure someone was here to help Kate settle in, else I would have taken her with me and dropped her off later.

Anna Lee smiled, Got it covered! 

They did a double-kiss good-bye with Anna Lee skipping on light feet to see him out. Kate took the opportunity survey they main floor. It was spacious, much larger than she would have thought judging from the outside hallway. She would come to learn that the apartment they were in was actually two apartments joined. The modeling company she was now a part of had done this in part to reduce costs, but also to accommodate several girls at one time so they could bond and help each other out as new ones moved in and out, depending on their work schedule. 

So, how _are _you? What do you think of the Big Apple? said Anna Lee, waiving her arms expansively, a smile on her face. 

Um, well, its huge. Said Kate flatly, taken aback by the question. _This Anna Lee seemed very nice  was she too nice?_  Kate had read about models living together who could get catty and mean, especially if they were working similar lines of work or  even worse  competing for the same advertisement. 

Anna Lee laughed at the remark, and Kate, who couldnt help herself laughed too. 

Oh, and by the way, you can just all me Anna. Like Banana. Not Anna, like sauna. Everyone here pronounces things so lah-dee-dah, that I went by my full name, which for some reason, they pronounce properly every time. Go figure. She ended with a shrug. 

And Im just plain Kate. And, can I ask you something?"

"Sure, shoot."

Kate winced slightly as she spoke, almost afraid of offending someone she just met, "I don't want to sound rude, but are you always this happy?"

Anna smiled, "Actually, I was kind of low key and very serious. I think in part it was due to schooling and from our championship volleyball run with school. But, now that I've been here for a bit, I actually feel more myself, so I guess, yeah, I am."

Kate returned the warm smile and hoped that some of that good cheer would enter her and help to siphon off some of her trepidation. 

Anna smiled and took her around the apartment. The lounge area was complete with a wall-mounted television and several couches and chairs that looked quite comfortable. There was a small balcony that was narrow and held two lounge chairs and a small table. Off to the left of the lounge was the kitchen and dining area. Off to the right were the bedrooms and bathroom. 

Oh, dont worry, we have a half-bathroom  very little wait-time for a place full of girls. Said Anna, noting Kates trepidation at seeing only a single bathroom. 

Anna continued, We have a fifth bedroom. Its sometimes used for a model to crash for a few days, especially if she is only in town for a quick shoot. Ive never seen anyone using it since Ive been here. Oh, and heres your bedroom. Ill give you a few minutes to unpack  then we can grab lunch? 

Kate thanked her and Anna disappeared into her own room, which was right across from her own. The room was simple, yet spacious. To the left was a low, long dresser. Next to it, also along the left wall was a clothes hanger. _No doubt for clothes we get after the shoots or something_ she thought as she slid a finger along its metal frame. Opposite the dresser was a cozy double bed with nightstand and side-drawer. On the wall next to her door there was a modest closet with shelves and a tiny computer desk with fold-down chair. Kate walked around the room twice and finally sat down on the edge of the bed. 

I dont think its going to be so bad after all. She said out loud. Then with a wide smile, she let her body fall back onto the softness of the bed and hugged herself. 

++++++

Kate was unpacking the last few items from her suitcase when she heard a soft rapping against her open door. It was Anna. 

Knock, knock. May I come in? she said waiting at the door. 

Oh, sure  of course. Kate said warmly. 

Anna took a seat on the edge of her bed and gazed around the room, surveying it. I think we all have the same design, just different room orientation. 

Kate shrugged and turned to face Anna, So, whats for lunch? Im kinda hungry now.

Anna bounced up off the bed and sauntered down the hall, Kate followed. Were only going a block. Oh, and I hope you like Chinese. Said Anna, as the two of them entered the elevator. 

Totally, its really good. This one time, I she began. 

Im totally kidding. Cmon. Could I stereotype myself any more today?

Kates eyes wandered to Annas glasses, which were now perched atop her head. Annas eyes followed Kates and she felt around for them. Oh, duh.

She crammed them on her face and squinted her eyes and accentuated her front teeth, making Kate burst out laughing with Anna joining in. The whole elevator ride down, Anna kept Kate in tears of laughter. She became more and more comfortable and felt that Anna would be a great friend. 

After a few minutes of brisk walking (Kate would have to remember that New Yorkers walked like their lives depended on it all the time), they came upon a little restaurant whose specialty was sandwiches. 

The door chimed as they entered and Anna ordered first, politely giving Kate time to look at the menu. Everything looked good to eat. 

Hi. Um, Ill have a half-sandwich of the chipotle chicken and your Mediterranean salad? Oh, and with just a bottled water, thanks. She paid the cashier, a polite but heavyset woman whose nametag read Beverly.

She and Anna moved down the line while those who had come in after them began placing similar orders. While they were waiting, Kate told Anna of how she had gotten discovered and that she had only done a single interview with Brian. The camera crew did her make-up, took some profile photos and he said he would give her a call if they liked what they saw. 

And then they said that _there was potential, and wouldnt I mind doing some work in modeling in Manhattan?_ finished Kate as she took the tray loaded with her meal. The two of them found a cozy booth that faced the street. 

So youve never had a full shoot before then? said Anna, who took a bite of her chicken salad wrap. 

No. Just the one time a few weeks ago. Now you go, how did you enter this business?

Anna laughed aloud. 

Well, my story is quite different. I recently finished my undergrad in Colorado with a major in environmental engineering. But I was actually discovered when I was playing volleyball for my school in the championship game - _which we won by a close score_. There were scouts everywhere and cameramen and photographers  the works. Id never seen such a media circus in my life. Our school stunk for the last 3 years; up until this last year, when we picked up some good rookies. Anywaysomewhere along the way, my photos made it across the table of someone in the sports media advertising department and they offered me a small contract to wear their logo and promote volleyball. So I told them so long as it wouldnt interfere with my careermy uncle has a company in the Mid-West and point-blank had a job waiting for me after I graduated.

She paused to take another bite of her wrap before continuing. 

Then they said that the gig was in New York, so I told them that it wouldnt work and thanked them for their interest. _But then_, she emphasized, pointing her wrap at Kate like a rapier, only a week into working for my uncle, he tells me that they have an opening branch in the NorthEast, and that hed like me to work there instead,

So what did you do then? said Kate, who was nearly half-way through her salad. 

Anna sat back and laughed, putting on a poor impression of a thickly accented Asian, I told my uncle, Hey! You trying to get rid of your favorite niece or what?!

Haha, thats great! cried Kate, who nearly choked on her forkful of salad. 

So, I was transferred here and on a whim, called the sports company to see if they remembered who I was and if they were still interested in me. They said that they had already found someone, but would I be interested in modeling clothing for other sports. Running, soccer and stuff like that. 

She raised her hands and mock-searched around, and so here I am.

Well, it sounds like it worked out for you decently then. Said Kate, who finished her salad and had moved onto her half-sandwich. 

Its been pretty good. My uncle allowed me to do this job on the side, but gave me a work schedule that is remote-access through my computer, so I dont necessarily need to be at his head office in New Jersey. And if I do, its only a train-ride away.

The two girls talked some more about the city and how it differed from where they had moved from. Kate had also found out about Annas orientation and her partner, Cynthia, who hadnt found work yet and had moved back home. The long-distance was a strain on their relationship, but Anna talked warmly about the subject. 

Anna wiped her mouth with a napkin and reached into her hip pocket. Hey. She said, then OH, HEY  No, Shes just gotten inYes, weve eaten already _<sigh>_ No, only if you want tohang on, Ill ask her.

She pulled the phone away from her ear and put a hand over the receiver, Its BriannaBrione of the other girls well be living with. Shes in SoHo right now, but wanted to know if you wanted to order pizza?

Well, weve just eaten. Does she mean like for dinner later on? said Kate puzzled.

No, Bree is always eating. Well, youll learn about her soon enough. Anna laughed, but it seemed a little forced. 

Taking her hand away from the receiver, and noting Kates shrug of indifference she replied, No Bree, I think youre on your own for pizzayes, get two thensomeone will eat them. Yeah. Okay, bye!

Anna rolled her eyes sarcastically and Kate was desperate to know the reason why. However, just then, Annas phone chirped  she had received a text. She thumbed through her phone and opened the message. 

Hey, where r u? Has Kate arrived?

Anna held her phone out to Kate who read it, Thats ParvatiParv. Our other roomie. Shes awesome. She just getting into the apartment. Anna thumbed out a reply message and put the phone back in her pocket. 

Should we head back then? asked Kate. 

We can, its beginning to get dark  we can go out tonight if you want, or just stay in.

I think Id like to get to know you all better, so if we can stay in, Id like that.

Totally, said Anna, who took both their trays and got up out of the booth.

++++++


----------



## greinskyn

Brianna's gonna get those girls in trouble...

I imagine a similarity to the FAT dorm room partner here. What an amazing effect that has on the slimmer girls.

Nice energy so far, not a "two dimensional" WG story.


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 6  First Impressions*

The two girls carried on their conversation as they rode the elevator back to room 818. 

and then the cabdriver honks his horn at meflips me the bird then yells out his window  _Welcome to New York!_ finished Anna, a fresh wave of laughter outpouring from Kate. 

They opened the door and Kate became aware of a new smell in the air. It wasnt unpleasant by any means. In fact, she felt a serene calm come over her. 

Parv? You home yet? cried Anna as she put her house keys on a shelf next to the door and kicked off her shoes. 

Mmm hmm, came a garbled voice from somewhere in the kitchen. 

Kate and Anna entered and saw the tasteful form of Parvati, her head tilted back to accommodate a tall water bottle, which bubbled as she consumed the last few mouthfuls. Her body had a slight athletic sheen, no doubt from her yoga session; and Kate determined that the pleasant aroma she had just encountered when she entered the apartment was from Parvati. She was very tall and her hair was pulled back in a ponytail, an athletic headband present to keep the strands out of her pretty face. Her athletic top was a bit too short for her long torso so that her flat, athletic stomach displayed itself. 

When she saw that Anna was with Kate, she choked on her water, so that a little dribbled down the side of her mouth and down her neck. This made Anna laugh, as, it seemed, most anything did and Kate joined in. 

Slightly embarrassed, Parvati reached down to the gym back beside her, extracted a towel to wipe her mouth, dried her hand and shook Kates. Hey there, welcome to the house. Id give you a hug, but Im all sweaty and gross.

Once again, Kate got that momentary sense of a lack of confidence. Here was yet another girl who was stunningly pretty, tall and seemed very friendly. _Would her new perception of Parvati be similar to Anna? Would she find another friend who she could get along with? Was her perception of modeling outdated and completely wrong  they both seemed soso normal._

Kate? 

She heard her name a second time, Kate? 

Hmm? she said, coming out of her reverie.

I was just asking if there was anything I could do for you. Said Parvati, who absent-mindedly began dabbing sweat off her neck with the towel from her gym bag. 

Oh, thats so sweet of you. Um, well Ive only just unpacked and Annas just taken me out for a bite of lunch.

Parvati beamed, Isnt she the greatest? She arrived only a day before I got here, but I thought that she had lived here her entire lifeshe knows everything about everything. She even found me a place that fixed my old boots. An old-fashioned cobbler in New York! 

Anna cupped her hands and began to pivot on one of her feet, like a child would do when trying to be cute, making them both laugh. I know, I know, its a blessing and a curse.

The girls retreated to the lounge and sat down on couches. Kate retold her story about how she had been discovered by Brian and how she was going to do her first official modeling shoot here in New York. Both girls were very encouraging and Kate was pleased to note that Parvati, who had had the most modeling experience out of all of them didnt butt in every 3 seconds with tip after tip about how she should try this, or do that for her first shoot. 

and then I ran into Anna, grabbed lunch and now Ive gotten to meet you. Said Kate, ending her narrative. 

Wow, thats so cool. Id have been nervous, but you seem so confident. I know youll do just fine, and were all here to help one another. This is going to be a fun few months. Said Parvati.

So Parvati, how did you find yourself in New York? asked Kate, feeling more at ease around her two new companions. 

Well, basically, I got an email from my talent agency saying that the cigarette company I was working for down there wanted me to do some more work in the NorthEast. My parents approved and made travel arrangements for me and thats about it.

Wow, I didnt think you were a smoker. Said Kate, surveying that that must he how Parvati stayed so slim. 

Haha, well they do try to get you hooked though. But I dont like it at all. The ones they give me are herbal and are safe. Well, safer than regular cigarettes, I guess.

Oh, that makes sense. Said Kate, now chalking up Parvatis physique to hard exercise and diet. 

So do you know what area of modeling and marketing you might be doing while you are here? said Parvati.

Yeah, said Anna, I know that Ill be doing a lot with sports and Parv is going to do a lot of advertising with basically one company. Whats your niche?

_Niche? Whats a niche?_ Kate suddenly felt stupid as the two girls politely stared at her, waiting for her reply. _Why was she there? She didnt even know what role she would be filling while she was here. Brian said everything would be handled, but what exactly did that mean?_

But before she could reply, she heard someone shouting outside their front door. Followed by that, she heard the jangle of keys being roughly thrust into a door, a bang, followed by another bang and then the front door literally burst open. 

NO! I dont CARE what you said. Your COMPANY said it was going to here ON MY FRONT STEP by noon.NO! I dont want to hear that shit!

The imposing figure of Brianna entered the hallway of the apartment. In one hand she balanced two large boxes of pizza. On the crook of her other arm was a very large purse and in her hand was a combination of her house keys and her iPhone. A set of Bose headphones protruded from one ear while the other dangled helplessly. Even though she was talking to someone through her headset, she was yelling at them as if they were at the end of a football field. 

_Geez, the person at the other end is probably deaf now,_ thought a concerned Kate, who watched as this tornado of a woman continued her swirl of discourse and mayhem. 

And another thing  if you want my business ever again, youll clean up your crap and _deliver on your f**king promises!_

The girl threw down her purse with a louder than expected **thud** and tore her remaining ear bud from her head and tossed that upon her purse. 

Unceremoniously, she unloaded the boxes of pizza onto a table and grabbed at one of the lids and tore out a slice. She folded it and in a few large bites consumed the enter piece, all the while muttering to herself  apparently still fuming about the phone call she had just got off of and the ill-news she received. 

Kate who could only stare at this explosive outburst found herself in the crosshairs of Brianna. 

What are _you_ staring at? she said point-blank, looking directly at Kate; a hand on one hip and a freshly folded slice of pizza in the other. Kate became very aware of herself and noticed her mouth was agape, staring. She abruptly closed it. 

Before Kate could answer, Brianna had cut her off. Nevermind,_ newgirl._ She turned her gaze to Anna and Parvati thrusting her chin at each of them, 

Hey bitches. 

She turned on her heel, grabbed her iPhone, jammed it into her back pocket; picked up the top box of pizza and powerfully left the room. 

Kate jumped slightly as she heard the forceful slam of a door being shut and turned, looking concernedly at the other two. 

What the heck just happened; what did I do? she said. 

Parvati had gone quiet and turned her gaze lazily to the ceiling and let out a sigh. Annas gaze was downturned, her face losing some of its usual brilliance.

That, said Anna, was Hurricane Bree.

++++++


----------



## Sulla

Bree's horror at losing her figure is going to be awesome to watch.


----------



## otherland78

described dep cahracters for sucha weight gain story 


i really loved the display of all the girls and now am very very curious about what happens next ;-)

please i would love to read more ^^


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 7  Just This Once*

The girls sat in silence for a while before anyone spoke. From somewhere down the hall, they could hear the steady blare of trendy club music coming from Briannas room. 

Parvati was the first to speak, Well, I guess Id better shower. Well pick up our conversation in a little bit. She put her hands on her knees and hoisted herself up and headed towards her own room. 

Kate looked at Anna, who had a slight _sorry about that_ look on her face. I think Im ready for a nap. She said and got up shortly after Parvati. 

Letting out a slight sigh, Kate got up too and walked back to her room. 
She logged onto her computer and surfed the web and began bookmarking pages about New York City that she thought might come in handy. Even though her door was slightly ajar, the abrupt knock on her door startled her. 

_Hey newgirl._ Came the confident voice from the doorway. 

Brianna walked in without waiting to be invited and sat down on the edge of Kates bed and looked lazily around, tossing her hair every few seconds. 

Kate took the brief instant to look this girl up and down. Already, she knew the two of them were going to have a rocky relationship at best. Brianna was very pretty  and probably already knew that and, wouldnt let anyone forget it. She had a slight smirk on her face that was peppered with superiority and condescension. 

So, she began, spinning her body, so that she was facing Kate. Kate turned on her swivel chair so the two women were now facing each other. I wanted to welcome you to my place and to apologize about earlier.

She stuck out her hand. Hesitatingly, Kate took it. 

Kate mulled over the words _my place_ that Brianna had just used. And this new gesture of forgiveness? The girl looked like she had never forgiven anyone for anything in her life. Kate was going to have to really feel her out over the next few months and hopefully just ride out the storm with as few quarrels as possible. 

There! Friends now. Said Brianna, a veiled smile played across her face; the handshake felt cheap to Kate and about as genuine as a $3 bill. 

Brianna just smiled sickly-sweet at Kate, saying nothing but gently observing her. It made her feel uncomfortable so after a while she broke the silence. 

So, Im Kate. 

Pleasure. She replied, still staring at her. 

Thanks. Um, well I was just about to send out a few emails, so, began Kate, but Brianna cut across her. 

Ugh, so boring. Lets hang out and _talk_. 

She folded her legs up on the bed and leaned forward, immediately blurting into superficial babble that Kate was not interested in. She let Brianna continue telling her stories all the while gesturing wildly with her facial expressions and hand gestures. Kate took the opportunity to examine Brianna more closely. Brianna was wearing lounge clothing now, having apparently changed from when she had first met her. She observed that they were similar in height, though Kate was a bit larger in the chest. She also observed that Brianna was very, very pretty. Her face was angled, but held a nurturing softness, her hair shone with health and her face was perfectly  and expensively  maintained, no doubt by the finest creams and moisturizers. 

So what do you think about that? said Brianna, staring at Kate. 

Kate shook herself mentally. She hadnt taken in a single word the other girl had said. Quickly, she matched the look Brianna was giving her  one of stern, brow-furrowed disapproval. This seemed to mollify Brianna. 

Exactly. Which is why I think donating to cancer is a waste of everyones money. If youre old, pull that plug. She ended. 

Kate hid her shock, but it went unnoticed by Brianna. She leaned back on Kates bed and propped herself up on her elbows, So tell me  whats your deal? What kind of shoots are you signed up for?

Briefly, Kate brought Brianna up to speed. She could tell the girl opposite her was processing the information like a supercomputer  did she feel that Kate was a competitor or not? And if she did, would she turn nastier than she had done to that person on the phone  Kate didnt want to find out. 

Brianna laughed as Kate concluded, telling her how overwhelming she found New York City. This little tidbit of insecurity seemed to fuel her already overinflated opinion of herself. 

And what do you think of Brian? Pretty cute huh. I wouldnt mind seeing what hes hiding under those pants of his. She said with a twinkle of conspiracy in her eye. 

Kate didnt take the bait. In fact, she hadnt thought of him in that way at all. He was nice, polite and had been very helpful with her. Was this all Brianna seemed to think about? Sex, sex, sex?

Briannas stomach gurgled at that moment and she put a hand to her belly. Kate could see the even under her shirt, that she had formed a little domed tummy. No doubt from the pizza she had consumed. She caught Kates eye and coyly lifted up her shirt to reveal a little food baby. Brianna patted her stomach and it made little smacking sounds. 

Dont worry about this little guy. Itll be burned off by tonight. I can eat like a racehorse  got the metabolism of a thoroughbred. She smiled and looked in Kates direction. 

_This girl was a model?_ thought Kate as she looked down at the exposed bit of flesh. 

Thats gotta be pretty lucky for you then, right? said Kate aloud. Kates own stomach gurgled slightly, despite the fact that she had eaten not one hour earlier with Anna. 

Hey, Ive got some extra pizza if you want. You look like youve got a fast metabolism like me anyway. 

No, I really shouldnt, Kate began, but Brianna waived her protest off with a hand and motioned for Kate to get up and follow her. As they made their way to the lounge, Kate noted that both Parvati and Annas doors were closed. 

Kate took the same chair she had earlier and Brianna flopped down on the sofa and hooked the coffee table with a foot and opened the second box. It smelled delicious. 

This is the shit right here, she said, tearing into a slice. 

Kate looked for the smallest one she could find, thanked Brianna, who ignored the compliment and began taking small, calculated bites. 

Brianna reached forward for the remote control and switched on the television. She channel surfed, commenting crudely with each passing one. 

Biggest Loser  look at those cows, how do they even live?  Ugh, the Today Show  Matt Lauer, hes so f**king old now!  Ah, The Real Housewives of New York  now this is a great show. She turned to look at Kate who smiled weakly and nodded. 

Kate, who wasnt a huge fan of television, or reality television for that matter, began to enjoy the show in spite of herself. The sheer theatrics of the women yelling at each other, throwing items and threats to kill each other every other scene were so far-fetched that it was bad, but the kind of bad that you find humor in. 

Brianna laughed raucously as she reached for another slice of pizza. _How many was that now?_ thought Kate, who was now down to the crust of her own slice. 

She looked down at her crust and then at her stomach. It still held its lean form, innocent of the lunch she had consumed with Anna  but she couldnt get into the habit of snacking like Brianna seemed to do. True, her mother was relatively thin, but she did work to maintain her body; and Kate was no stranger to genetics  she remembered her biology professor telling her that your metabolism comes from your mother, from the egg, and that genetically, the male sperm was responsible for complimenting the other half of the genetic coding. 

Still, she didnt want to begin to get into bad habits. Then again, she was entering the modeling world  certainly someone would be monitoring what they ate and put them on some sort of dietary regimen, right? PerhapsYes, perhaps just one more slice wouldnt hurt  especially, if this was a way to connect with Brianna. Maybe she was so crabby because she was used to getting her own way all the time. Surely playing into that a little bit wouldnt be so bad. Maybe she would mellow out. 

Confidently, Kate nibbled at the remainder of her pizza crust and reached forward and took the largest slice remaining in the box. Just this once, she told herself, as she folded the slice in half and took a regular bite. 

_Finally!_ Someone else who isnt afraid of food! said Brianna, who leaned forward to fist-bump Kate. 

She smiled and completed the ritual, although her eyes did not miss that when Brianna had leant forward to perform the gesture, her shirt shifted so that her prominent food belly pooched forward and over the waistband of her lounge pants.

++++++


----------



## greinskyn

How many slippery slopes started with "Just this once" or "Just one more..."

I was a fool not to save a collection of college photos once posted on Dimensions. This young woman was very slender as a H.S. senior... and through Freshman and Sophomore years in college. Then in her junior year she got a sexy roommate well over a hundred pounds heavier. Apparently they hit it off as there were tons of pics of the two hanging out with friends. 

So began a gradual, and astounding gain.


Once the seeds were planted...


Have fun Kate.


----------



## Sulla

Now to see whether Bri merely corrupts the other three while staying thin or if her own metabolism crumbles. I really hope its the later and want to see her horror as the sleek features she valued so much drown in a sea of pudge and she becomes one of the fatties she dislikes so much.


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 8  Rocky First Impressions*

 Well, I guess Id better shower. Well pick up our conversation in a little bit. Said Parvati, breaking the silence that followed in Briannas wake. She put her hands on her knees and hoisted herself up and headed towards her own room. 

Anna waited a few seconds until she saw Parvati disappear out of the lounge and off to her room. Kate looked at her with a slight bit of confusion on her face. Anna returned the look with a slight _sorry about that_ expression of her own. She raised her arms in the air and forced a yawn, I think Im ready for a nap. She said and got up shortly after Parvati. 

She walked quickly towards Parvatis door, which was closed and knocked softly, but loudly enough over Briannas racket she called music, blaring from a stereo she wasn't even in the same room with.

Mmm? 

Its me. she said, and opened the door a crack. 

Its okay, come on in. replied Parvati, noticing who it was. 

Anna closed the door with a soft click as she heard Kate, who was now alone in the lounge sigh heavily and walk along the carpeted floor towards her own room. 

Parvati sat down on her bed, one leg tucked under her body, her hands folded in her lap. Anna took the computer chair. 

Ugh, why does Bree have to do that all the time  cause drama. Why?

Parvati shrugged, I have no idea. Ive been around crazy before. But I usually only have to work with them on a shoot, then I get to go home and never think about it again.

Anna nodded in agreement. Do you think shes going to get any worse? I mean, remember when you accidentally knocked a glass of water on her magazine? Girl flipped shit. And it was water, _water_!

Dont remind me of that disaster, replied Parvati, shaking her head as if to rid herself the memory. 

Anna remembered her first experience with Brianna. She had moved in the same day as Brianna, but the two never saw each other. It was around 10:30pm their first night when Anna was on the phone, wrapping up with her parents. She heard the snap of the front door being roughly thrust open. There was a loud giggle from what sounded like a male voice and the distinct sucking sound of a couple kissing passionately. 

Tentatively, she stuck her head out of her room. Peering down the hallway, she saw the silhouette of a couple glued together. The woman was pinned to the wall, her shirt pulled up so that one magnificent breast was clasped in the mans eager hand as he roughly massaged it. Her hand was digging at his belt, reaching for his member. That was enough for her, and she shut the door and put her earphones in to muffle the noise of the noisy coitus going on across the hall. 

All she could remember from that night was that at one point being freaked out when the man, naked clumsily attempted to crawl into her bed. When she screamed and turned on the light, he recognized his mistake, mumbled an apology, giggled, and stumbled back to Brees room. 

And of course, there was the incident the following morning, when Anna was going out for her morning jog. She had slept horribly through the remainder of the night and even took precautions by putting her computer chair behind her door and stacking a bunch of coins on the edge, so if the chair moved, she would be wide awake from the noise and be ready. Changing into her jogging gear, she wiped the sleep from her eyes and gasped with shock as she exited her room and walked into the main hallway. 

There was the new girl, whose name she did not even know, sprawled naked on the couch, passed out with the male who scared her, also naked. Around them was late night take-out food boxes, several crushed cans of beer and what looked like a used condom thrown unceremoniously  _on her running shoes_!

Anna, who was never one for making a scene felt her disgust and anger rise at the indignation and lack of disrespect from this complete stranger.

HEY! she yelled, her little hands balled into fists as she marched forward towards the sleeping couple. She raised her voice again and the man began to stir first. Wiping his face with one hand and scratching himself, he looked around with squinted eyes to the source that was Anna. 

With a cheeky grin, he cocked an eyebrow at her, hey babe.

Then she lost it. 

Anna rushed at him, her hand outstretched like a rapier and jabbed him in the chest, Just who the f**k do you think you are! You break into my room and try to get into my bed, then you leave a fucking mess in the living room and now your f**king leave a soiled condom just wherever you bloody-well please. Get out  _GET OUT_!

The man, startled, clearly did not expect this reaction and scrambled to his feet and began snatching at clothes. A sock here. A shirt there. He mumbled apologies as he dressed, shooting the occasional scornful look at Anna, who stood, arms folded, chest out with her face set in a mask of fury. 

The girl, who also woke up at the second bellow from Anna stirred more slowly. She arched her back and squirmed on the couch, wriggling into it like a cat trying to get more comfy. She brushed hair out of her eyes and rubbed her belly, which was mildly swollen from her evening binge. 

Umm, you dont get to talk to him like that. She said, her eyes focusing on Anna like gun muzzles. 

Anna unfolded her hands and placed them defiantly on her hips, staring at the girl who simply stared back with equal defiance. Suddenly, she got up and tossed her hair back. So, I guess youre one of the girls Ill be bunking with for the next little while  so lets handle this right here, right now.

She stood toe to toe with Anna, who faltered slightly and took a slight step back. That was all Brianna needed to know. She could own this girl now. 
Still naked, Brianna craned her head forward so that she was almost nose to nose with Anna. She winced, smelling a bad combination of take-out, alcohol and sex emanating from the girl who stood before her. 

Look here, Hello Kitty. Were not going to be friends, alright. Nobody  _nobody_  gives me the business. She pushed finger into Annas chest and held it there. 

Both women stood there, Anna disbelieving what the heck was going on while this woman  _this crazy woman_  held her ground, finger pressed into Anna, just looking at her, staring and waiting for her to make a move. 

Finally, Anna broke. Hey, whatever. I just dont appreciate being woken up by someone trying to hop in my bed, nor seeing a _used condom_ lying across my sneakers, would you? She said, breaking the silence. 

Brianna laughed. It was high and cold. 

The man, who had been dressed for a few minutes and had been eyeing the encounter was looking at Brianna with a new respect. 

Anna shook her head, and turned to grab her shoes. She tipped the condom off the mesh webbing and tried not to think of whether any of the mans fluids had penetrated the mesh toes of her shoes. 

The mystery couple had watched her dress, Anna could feel their eyes on her back. It gave her the creeps. She grabbed her keys, tucked them into the elasticated waistband of her athletic bottoms and turned, Hey, I dont even know your

Its Bree. And Im sure you wont be forgetting it.

Disgusted, Anna opened and closed the door with a snap.

Brianna smiled and rolled her eyes as if to rid herself of the memory of this girl. 
The man, who had shrugged and made to pick up the used condom was stopped by Brianna. 

Leave it. Besides, Im not quite finished with you yet, Mike.

_Mark._ he muttered, as she beckoned him over with a crooked finger. 

Whatever. She said with a smirk as she grabbed the loop of his belt and lead him, her still naked, into her bedroom.

++++++

Anna heard laughter coming from down the hallway and opened Parvatis door a crack and tip-toed down the hallway. Brianna and Kate were in the lounge and it looked like they were munching away on pizza, the television turned out louder than was necessary. 

Anna sighed and came back into Parvatis room. 

What do you think of the new girl? 

Kate? She seems really nice, why do you ask? said Parvati after a moment. True, she had only known her for a little while. 

Anna shrugged her shoulders, No reason. I havent heard Bree laugh like that since either of us came here. I justI just hope that shes not closet Bree in disguise. You know

Parvati nodded darkly, I guess we shall have to wait and see.

Anna nodded in return, her face equally grave as she turned, wondering, looking back towards the lounge.

++++++


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 9  Choices, Choices, Choices*

Anna and Parvati shared several more concerns about Bree and hoped against hope that Kate wouldnt be pulled in by Briannas wiley ways. 

Hey, Its getting kinda late. Weve got orientation tomorrow, now that Kate has arrived and Ive still got to shower. Said Parvati, raising one arm as is to confirm that she was ripened enough for her to hit the water. 

Anna giggled and excused herself, heading to her own room and closing the door. 

++++++

Kate was beginning to warm up to Brianna softly, slowly. She was very vulgar and was clearly not afraid to speak her mind. But some of her jokes and comments were pretty amazing and she could not help herself but laugh aloud to many of them. 

What does Santa Clause tell Mrs. Clause he got for Christmas? said Bree, shoveling the last bit of pizza into her mouth, chewing loudly.

No idea, said Kate as she leaned in closer to hear the finale to the joke.

Fat. I got fat for Christmas!

They both howled with laughter. 

Oh, wait  Ive got one more. Said Bree, twisting to look at Kate. Her shirt riding up slightly so that a little swollen underbelly showed proudly. 

Shoot. 

Okay  what does YOLO mean for fat people?

Ummm, youonlyliveoink? said Kate pondering. She looked at Bree, whose face was read with laughter and of eating the rich food. 

Close  Its You Obviously Love Oreos! She made to high-five Kate, who reluctantly leaned forward to meet the open palm. As she did so, she saw Parvati and Anna dressed like they were headed out. Had they not passed at that second to distract her, she may have noticed that leaning forward towards Bree was a little uncomfortable, more so than earlier in the evening. 

Uh, we were heading out for a quick bite of dinner. Its already 8. Said Parvati flatly, looking down at the empty pizza boxes in front of the two girls. Bree had that _well, what are you waiting for  just go then_ look about her face and quickly returned to look at the television.

Kate felt her cheeks flush red with embarrassment. Um, wow. I didnt know the time passed so quickly.

Did you want to come with us Kate, see more of the neighborhood before tomorrows orientation? said Parvati, throwing her a verbal lifeline. 

Yeah-yeah, that sounds pretty good, Ill just

Nonsense! We were just getting to know each other, Red. Let us two gals be. Isnt that right, Kate?

Kate deliberated in her head for what felt like an age. _Go with the girls  they are so nice, what do I have to gain by sticking around Brianna? Besides, I cant keep eating like this  Ill get huge. But then again, if I befriend her a bit, perhaps I can bridge a gap between her and the other two girlsGosh, why is this so hard, I just want to make everyone happy._

She looked up at Anna and Parvati with a pained _help me choose_ look, her forehead wrinkled, eyes winced, eyebrows raised and teeth clinched together. 

No. Shes good with me. You two head on out. _Bye_. Said Bree still staring at the television. 

Kate felt the room drop a few degrees as Parvati stood there. She looked down at her hands, which were now resting in her lap, not daring to look up. 

Okay, well see you in a bit. Said Parvati tonelessly. 

Kate heard the shuffle of feet and took that moment to look up. There was Anna, trailing behind Parvati, shaking her head from side to side as if in disappointment. 

Ugh, finally. Said Brianna as she stifled a belch upon hearing the door close with a soft snap. 

Kate sighed inwardly and wondered if she had made the right decision. 

Almost in answer, Bree got up off the couch and went to the fridge and returned with two cans of beer. 

Here. Drink. She said, thrusting the can of Budweiser into Kates hand.
Before Kate could answer, Bree clinked her can against Kates, pulled the tab and took a long pull and flopped back on the couch. 

Kate looked down at her unopened brew. Her stomach gurgled contentedly and she placed a hand on top and the gurgling ceased. 

_Yestonight I think I made the right choice_. She thought as she opened her own beer and took a small sip. 

++++++


----------



## Sulla

Sad to see Kate will blow up first. Hope Bree expands with her.


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 10  Learning the Ropes*

Kate awoke to what sounded like a gong going off inside her head. Her alarm, set for 6:30am, was the culprit. 

Oh god. My head is killing me. she said aloud, rolling over in her bed and hitting a button to silence her phone. 

She stretched in her bed and smacked her lips. 

_God, Im dehydrated_, she thought recalling the events that were causing her morning turmoil. 

++++++

After Parvati and Anna had departed, she felt herself getting more and more along with Bree. For some reason, the girl seemed to be making more sense and to have gotten funnier as the evening had progressed. 

She recalled foggily laughing hysterically at some television show she had never seen before and vaguely remembered accepting a challenge that Bree had thrown down. To take a sip of beer whenever the main character did._did what?_

Slowly, Kate opened her eyes. It was murderous to her corneas and she willed aloud that sunlight be banned forever. Squinting, she put a hand over her eyes and as she acclimated, she became aware that her room was a complete mess. 

Clothing was tossed on the floor, drawers were open and there were several beer cans strewn about her room, including two on her bed that, thankfully, were empty. 

Slowly Kate sat up and put her head in her hands. Immediately she felt the spins and took slow, shallow breaths. She inhaled deeply and reflexively wretched, but nothing came up. 

She heard a snigger come from the hallway. It was Bree. She didnt look much better. Her hair was matted in places, she had bags under her eyes and her belly looked bloated under a t-shirt that looked like it might, and probably did, belong to a man. 

Party-hearty. Thats my gal, she said, winking at Kate as she sat down on the edge of her bed. In her hands she held two glasses of water with two tablets that sank to the bottom and were beginning to fizz cheerfully. 

Kate winced for it sounded like Bree had shouted her words, despite the fact that Kate knew she had not. 

Bree, picking up on the fact that her drinking companion was more of a novice than she thought was inwardly pleased. 

I thought youd probably need this more than I do. She said with a bit of a smirk, handing Kate the glass.

Thanks. I needed this bad. Said Kate between mouthfuls, dribbling a bit down her chin. 

Bree laughed drained her own cup in two deep pulls. 

Big day today. Are you ready for assignments? she said, eyeing Kate with interest.

The what? said Kate stupidly, her mind still slowly processing the information. 

Bree sighed like she was speaking to a toddler. The or-ien-tat-ion. 

Kate smacked herself on the forehead. Of course. Today was the day that they would be meeting up with Brian. This was the day that they would be learning what they would be doing while they were in Manhattan for the next few weeks and hopefully next few months. From clothing adds, to jewelry, to fashion shows  to  who knows what. Kate had no idea what they might find use of her for. 

Hey, hows your gut? said Brianna suddenly. Almost as if the words had triggered some sort of visceral reaction, Kate contracted her abdominal muscles and, to her surprise, found them to feel quite sore!

She stood up off her bed, waited for a second to let her head stop spinning and pulled up her evening shirt. She was shocked to see a bright-red and pink swollen belly!

Oh. My. God. She said aloud. 

Hahahaha! Dont remember that, do ya? said Bree excitedly, standing up to reveal her matching stomach. 

Brianna proceeded to retell the events, filling in the gaps to Kates evening. The more she spoke, the more animated and excited she became. Conversely, the dumber of an idea it seemed to Kate. 

And then, we were both so full of beer that you complained you felt your stomach was sore. I told you it was the carbonation from the beer and you didnt believe me, so I lifted up my shirt to show you and you didnt believe your belly looked like mine  and when you lifted your shirt you were so surprised! And then I said we should play red-belly and you agreed, so we slapped each others stomachs until you quit. So I won. said Bree. 

Well, Kate didnt think either of them had won at anything, other than being extremely full, swollen and hung over. Not the best way to start out in a new place. 

Kate placed a hand against her swollen belly and rubbed it. It still felt warm to the touch and she winced on an area adjacent to her navel, likely where Bree had hit her the hardest. 

If she was going to learn the ropes and make it big in modeling, then Kate would really have to have checks and balances  and she was beginning to have her doubts about Brianna. For one, she knew that she couldnt keep up the lifestyle that Brianna seemed to be able to. 

If this woman had super-powers, it would likely be to party, drink and eat like a trucker, yet not gain a pound. Well, that may be perfectly well-suited for Brianna, but Kate knew that her metabolism was nowhere near as supercharged. She would need to watch it from now on, whatever Bree might put her up to. 

Just then Anna gave a gentle rap against the outer door of Kates room. Immediately she pulled her shirt down, her face going red with embarrassment for Anna saw both of their exposed bellies, a look of curiosity on her face. 

Hey Kate, when youre ready Parvati and I are going to do a bit of Yoga in the park around 7pm, thats in 15 minutes. Would you like to come with us? Get some fresh air?

Bree scoffed, Hah. Yoga is for people who love to waste time.

But Kate jumped on the opportunity, Uh, yes! I mean, yeah. Id like to check out the neighborhood since I didnt get the chance to yesterday.

Anna smiled appraisingly at her, nodded and left. 

Bree waited until Anna had left with and looked at Kate with raised eyebrows that said, Really?

With a burst of confidence Kate stood up and put a hand on her belly and shook it, Well, If Im going to be a party animal like you, a girls gotta keep fit first.

Bree looked at her for a second and Kate thought she was going to laugh or yell at her, for her facial expression was unreadable. Then, she nodded slowly and then a bit more vigorously. Yeah, you know what. You might be onto something. I think Ill invite myself. Besides, there might be some cute guys there.

Missing the point, she winked at Kate, hopped up and yelled down the hall to Anna, Hey, Hello Kitty  Im coming along too! Dont you f**king leave without me, or Ill stomp all over your people like Godzilla! 

Kate rolled her eyes at Briannas retreating back and could have heard a sound that sounded like an exasperated sigh that came from Parvatis room.

++++++


----------



## Sulla

Nice, hope Bri turns out to be really out of shape.


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 11  Try Some Yoga*

The sun was beginning to warm the concrete as Kate, Bree, Anna and Parvati began setting up for their outdoor yoga class. The small park was relatively quiet for 7:15am, considering the heavy volume and traffic of lower Manhattan. 

They were all assembled on a patch of grass in two rows of five. The instructor was at the center of the first row.

Kate wiped a bead of sweat from her forehead with the sleeve of her hoodie and readjusted her headband and tucked a lock of stray hair back into place. She was sandwiched in between Anna and Parvati in the back row with two other girls whom none of them knew but waived friendly to them. 

Blessedly, Bree had decided to set up her yoga mat a little closer to the lead instructor, a thin artistic-looking guy with tempting stubble and devil may care hair. His name was Patrice.

There were a few other early morning attendees, bringing the class total to ten. There were two attractive looking men and the rest were woman. 

Okay, ladies and gentlemen, began Patrice with a smile as he began taking them through a series of deep breathing warm-up breaths. He had a French accent, which Kate found endearing and she loved how on certain words made her smile at his unusual but charming inflections: ladies (Lad-EEs). 

He began walking around, speaking to each person, often putting a hand on the flat of their stomachs, smiling encouragingly and instructing them on their form. Anna nudged Kate who looked over at Bree. She was being coached now as Patrice put his hand on her abdomen and coached her through the correct way to breathe. 

No, no. It is like this, not your way. It is wrong. Like me, yes? he demonstrated. 

Bree took the time to put her hand on his chest, Ooh, yes. Your way is much better. My, arent we buff.

However, her playful eyes did not find favor with him. He smiled warmly in return and moved on. Kate could have sworn she heard Bree utter under her breath,_ Gay_, as she continued to focus on her own breathing. 

When it was her turn, she flinched slightly as he placed a hand on her abdomen and felt her face flush. She was instantly aware that she felt suddenly a little too underdressed, despite the fact that she was still wearing her hoodie. 

A little deeper, yes. Really exhale. Let your belly follow my hand. He said conversationally as he gently shook his hand against her middle as she exhaled deeply. She felt foolish, sticking her tummy out so far, but when she felt that her breathing became easier she smiled and thanked him. 

They went through a few more breathing exercises and began to settle into the yoga class. As the minutes ticked by, Kate found herself getting a little warm under her hoodie. She and a few others pulled off their various outer layers. Kate wore a modest athletic top which she tugged back down to hide her waist. She looked up and saw that Bree was wearing a sports bra that pushed up to showcase her ample bosom, her entire abdominal region proudly on display. 

She took slow, deliberate movements while she was positioned in front of the instructor, often pausing so that the plunge of her neckline was in view with his gaze. He would look at her and smile and she would giggle sweetly and toss her hair. 

Parvati snorted at the obvious gesture but quickly turned it into a cough as Bree turned around with suspicion and accusation in her eyes. 

++++++

Okay, we are half-way done. If anyone would like to sip some water, now is the time. Then we push through to the end, yes?

The class nodded and dispersed to towel off, make light conversation or grab some water. 

Parvati and Anna turned to Kate, How do you like the class?

Oh, its fun  but Ive never felt so out of shape and inflexible. I feel like Im made out of wood today. She said, wiping some sweat off her neck with a towel next to her water bottle. 

Yeah, but dont worry. It only gets easier, said Anna.

And thanks again for inviting me this morning, I really needed some exercise, she said. 

Dont mention it, said Parvati warmly. Just then, she jutted her chin forward and the two other girls looked up. 

The girls observed Bree essentially throwing herself at Patrice. She would laugh at her own jokes and put a hand to her throat, showcasing her chest and touching him on the arm when he said something that she found funny. But he didnt seem to be too interested. In fact, was it Kates imagination, or had he glanced in her direction once or twice during the class?

Patrice clapped his hands, signaling for them to resume. Kate found her legs shaking as they went through the various Warrior Poses. She felt the sweat pooling under her feet and once slipped and fell over. Red-faced, she picked herself up and got back into the pose. She looked up at Bree who turned back to snigger, but also caught Patrices eyes. His face seemed to say, dont worry about it. Youre doing fine. She smiled sheepishly and his eyes crinked with warmth as he called out the next move. 

On Downward Dog Kate was beginning to feel exhausted. Her hamstrings and calves were burning and she felt that her core was losing its remaining stability. She looked over at Parvati who looked calm and steady as a rock. Similarly, Anna was impassive, immobile. 

Kate looked downwards towards her stomach. She was breathing heavily and her form-fitted shirt had shifted a little, so that a little patch of her midriff was on display. She watched as the innocent softness squeezed itself between the fabric an inch or so, rolling over the waistband of her yoga pants. 

Inwardly she cursed herself. 

She could not let this opportunity of becoming a model slip away. She was eternally grateful for being discovered and she felt ashamed that she had indulged with Bree. This was one habit that she would not be continuing. It made sense to align herself with Anna and Parvati. They seemed soso normal. If only Bree could tone down her dramatic ways, perhaps they could all be friends

Kate steeled herself and tightened her core, as if that had made the decision to focus all the more powerful. She shifted her arms and found a spot on the mat between her hands and stared right through it as a few droplets of sweat dripped off the end of her nose. 

And thats 1 minute. Called Patrice as he shifted gracefully into the next pose. 

Kate sighed with relief, as did some of the girls around her. 

Pfft. A minute. _So easy_. Said Bree sweetly as she continued to hold the pose while everyone else slowly getting out of it. To Kate, it looked anything but easy. For Brees arms were shaking and she was breathing heavily just as Kate had a few seconds prior. Kate looked closer and followed Brees shaking ankles up towards her knees and hips, and finally to her quivering belly. It shook with fatigue and pooched outwardly just as Kates had. Wait, were those love handles too? 

_Perhaps,_ she thought, _Perhaps  Bree wasnt immune from all that eating she claimed she did without consequence after all_
++++++


----------



## greinskyn

Liking where this is heading...

Kate's vow to behave versus the temptations she'll be facing is a delicious mix. I really like her internal dialogue, and acknowledgement of the consequences should she continue...


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 12  Conflict of Disinterest *

Okay ladies, in a moment I will introduce you to the team who will be mainly working alongside with you from here on out, Natalya and Spencer. said Brian. 

Kate leaned forward eagerly on the sofa as Brian paced outside the large, luxurious reception area in the fashion district of Manhattan. Earlier, the girls took turns showering, having a round of smoothies and piled into the cab that would take them to where they would be integrating more within the fashion community. 

The building was nondescript from the outside, but inside was a different story. It was modern with a touch of retro flare; the furniture was mismatched slightly, but it seemed to fit the tone of the fashion industry that existed within New York. 

As they met Brian at the main lobby, he had given them a quick tour and explained that many companies utilized the building and that on every floor of the building, housed different sets for different shoots. 

All of the automotive and animal shoots happen on the main floor and first and second basements  easier than putting a horse in an elevator. He joked as they passed a shoot where a man and woman were entwined among several peacocks. 

But then he had taken them to the area where they would meet Natalya and Spencer, the collective head team that would be working with them on various shoots. 

Back in the reception area, Anna raised a hand like she was in class, giggled nervously and lowered it as Brian humbly smiled at her. 

Yes? he had said.

Um  so what exactly will we be all doing?

Kate nodded in agreement, for she, too was relatively new to modeling. She looked over at Bree, who had her feet up on a couch all to herself and sighed, rolling her eyes to the ceiling. 

Just then, a tall angular couple rounded a corner and pushed through a large set of glass doors. The woman with chestnut brown hair, a ram-rod straight posture and a haughty, proud face. The man with close-cropped red hair, a muscular build like a swimmer and a surveying face. 

Instead of answering, Brian nodded to the newly-arrived duo and took a step to the side. 

Ah, hello ladies. My name is Natalya and this is Spencer. We will be the ones in charge of you from here on out. Brian has kindly offered his assistance, should you have any problems or concerns.

Kate could tell right away this was a no-nonsense woman. How could she be when she probably ran the entire building and gave an opening speech like that dozens, likely hundreds of times before in front of men and women whom she could barely recall the names of. 

Natalya went on, You have been chosen for your unique qualities. We are here to insure that you deliver as promised. We are terribly busy and have no tolerance for disobedience, disorderly behavior or substance abuse. You will subject to random drug testing, weigh-ins and fitness classes. The public will see you as we see you: fit, lean and vibrant. Any questions?
Kate had loads, but she didnt want to be the first to raise her hand. 

I got one, said Bree from her place on the couch. She had taken to sitting up straight when the man and woman had walked into the room, but was now loudly smacking on a piece of gum. Parvati was sitting bolt-upright, almost at attention and was clearly displeased by Brees conduct. 

Yes?

What does this gig pay? I mean, this _is_ New York.

For a second, the woman looked like she might yell out at Bree. But instead, she smiled a thin, cold smile and surveyed this young woman more closely. Perhaps sizing her up if she was going to be a trouble maker and if she should just fire her at once. Whatever conclusion she had come to, it appeared that Bree was going to be sticking around. 

Young lady, you will learn not to ask such idiotic questions, is that understood?

A tense, silence hung in the room and gave Kate chills. 

Uh, okay. Said Bree. 

The woman cast an appraising eye over the rest of the group and Kate, her nerve failing her let her questions go unasked. 

No questions? _Pity_. Well, Spencer will fill in the blanks and get you all sorted shortly.

She spun on her heel and walked back the way she had come, her hand diving for her pocket as she placed an urgent-looking call. 

++++++

Forty minutes later, Kate and the other girls had filled out, signed the paperwork for and began getting fitted with some pieces. 

Spencer, it turned out was a little nicer than Natalya had been. He had informed all four women that they would be given 1-month trials, contingent upon the rules that had been laid out by Natalya. They would be required to attend prescribed exercise classes, have random drug or breathalyzer testing while on shoots and be subjected to measurements and weigh-ins. 

God, can you believe that bitch. Who does she think she is? said Bree to no-one in particular as they were brought to a room for measurements and weigh-ins. They were out of earshot of anyone who mattered, but still, it was poor form for Bree to think so highly of herself. 

Spencer had returned with an assistant who had a measuring tape. 

Girls, I need to you drop down to your underwear so that we can properly weight and measure you for future fittings. Anna, lets start with you.

Anna did as asked and stood at attention. She allowed her body to be pushed, prodded and squeezed as the assistant called out various measurements while Spencer recorded them on a clip-board. Finally Anna stood on a digital scale. 

 5 foot, 4 inches tall.95.0 pounds.B-cupped breasts.slender build with athletic tones

Next Parvati underwent her measurements. 

5 foot, 11 inches tall115.2 poundsB-cupped breasts.toned athletic build, lean muscle mass

Bree was summoned next. 

The assistant took a little longer with Bree. Kate and the other girls, who had not really paid much attention until then hadnt really looked that closely at Bree either. The examiner had Brianna turn several times and raise her arms. 

She had delicate creases where the backs of her upper thighs met her rear, making the underwear she was wearing look child-like in comparison to her mass. Further, the elasticated band of her underwear looked like it was just hugging her sides a little too tightly, for the slightest contour of her sides and stomach banded outward. When she was asked to turn to the side, it was observed that she had a budding little pooch of a belly forming. It was cute and endearing and wobbled ever so slightly when she shifted her feet. Finally, when her chest was measured, her bra looked like it too cut a little too snugly against her body, for the slightest of bra-bulge was on display. 

Height, 57  weight 112.4  bust: B-cup contoured build, slight muscle tone 

Bree snorted, _Contoured huh_?

Then, when nobody replied, she said, "It's okay. I know I'm hot."

She reached for her clothes which were draped over the chair. Kate looked over at Parvati who smiled slightly as she saw a pooch of fat roll over Briannas underwear when she bent over to put her jeans back on. 

Uh, just a second Bree. Said Spencer, Youre weights a little high. Your sheet here reads you should be 110.2, youre over two pounds heavier.

Brees face turned slightly pink then red and her lower lip curled. You could tell she was chewing on her words, her hands beginning to ball into fists. 

Whatare you saying, Spencer? she said with forced calm, un-clinching her fists an trying to adopt a relaxed pose. 

That youre heavier than you should be. You need to cut weight. We cant have fat models, now can we? he said, clip board in hand matter-of-factly. 

It was all Bree could do from punching him. She forced a sickly-sweet smile through gritted teeth and muttered something about a heavy breakfast that fooled no one. 

Finally it was Kates turn. 

She suddenly felt very self-conscious in front of her peers. It was like she was stripping down to nearly her rawest form, only to be surveyed like a prized animal. She laughed inwardly at the silliness of this most customary of routines. 

The examiner was very gentle. First she began taking measurements at her ankles, then calves, then at the thickest part of her thighs. Kate felt momentary shock as the examiner felt her rear, sinking a hand into each cheek. Then she had Kate spin around and felt around her middle. 

Kate began to hum and felt her face slowly turn pink with mild embarrassment as the woman fondled her stomach, pinched her sides and checked the heaviness of her bust. 

Then she was asked to stand on the scale. The numbers whizzed past and she felt the coolness of the scale under her bare feet. The number stopped and Kate was shocked. _Three pounds heavier?_

Kate barely heard the assistant calling out the robotic, Height, 59, weight 108.1, bust: C

All she could do was stare at the number and vaguely nodded as she heard Spencer ask her about her weight fluctuation. She nodded dumbly, still in disbelief, and answered the questions he asked, instantly forgetting what she was saying  as she continued to stare at the numbers. 

++++++

Minutes later, the girls were dressed and given manila packets by Spencer some 20 minutes after they were all changed and seated in the lobby. He said that they would begin in 2 days time, but that Brianna and Kate would have a little extra homework. 

Looks like we will be workout buddies, she said to Kate who was barely listening. 

_Three pounds? Three stinking pounds? Where the heck had they come from?_ she thought, her mind spinning

Dont worry about it Kate, we will help you. Its hard transitioning to new things. Said Anna quietly as she placed a reassuring hand on her shoulder. Parvati echoed the sentiment. 

Kate nodded the acknowledgement, _Three pounds?_

Bree began talking about how she had hoped the two of them would get to be working alongside a hot trainer, and the things she hoped she would do with him instead of working out.

Maybe some horizontal jogging! cracked Bree, as she gyrated her hips suggestively, as the girls left the building and were now on the street, hailing a cab to take them back to the apartment. 

Eh? Whadda ya say? said Bree, nudging Kate in the ribs. Kate felt like Brees entire elbow sunk into her side. She was beginning to feel horrible. 

Huh, yeah, sure. She said noncommittally, making Bree laugh. 

They finally hailed a cab and piled in, Bree still talking about getting some sex from a trainer. 

All the while, Kate was lost in her own head and made small chat with Anna and Parvati, who, sensing that Kates mind was full, left her to her own thoughts. 

_Three pounds?_ said the voice in her head once again.

++++++


----------



## Sulla

Sweet. Love her horrified reaction.


----------



## runningsoft

Teaser: 

It appears as though Kate has come to an astonishingly real conundrum. Can Kate cope with the new regimen or will her resolve crumble. 

And will Bree react the same way, or will her body continue to support her unhealthy habits? 

Anna Lee hasn't heard from her lady friend in ages and Parvati still cannot stop thinking about her unexpected intrusion on her best friend and her fiancee...


----------



## runningsoft

Chapter 13  Uneasy Dreams

Each of the girls got out of the cab and clambered into the elevator. It was the shaky one with the flickering light and gave Anna the jitters. 

Ugh  I wish the maintenance crew would actually spend some time reading some of the memos in the suggestion box  its nearly overflowing, said Anna with a wince as the light flickered with a spark of electricity this time. 

Kate mumbled something but was still preoccupied with her thoughts. 

Thankfully Bree had put in her headphones and was vigorously rocking her body to the beats. She would occasionally bump into Parvati who would let out a small sigh and roll her eyes. 

With a loud ding, the elevator doors finally opened and the women ushered themselves into the house. 

So, whos up for staying up for a bit? said Bree, pushing past the others and flopping down on the couch. She eyed each one of them and scratched her belly absent-mindedly and reminded Parvati disgustingly of a sloth. 

Anna falsely yawned, raising her arms over her head. Oh, not me. Ive got a few phone calls to make.

Parvati nodded with a similar answer and Kate merely mumbled something. 

Hey there sour-puss  why the long face? Is it because of the _fat thing_? said Bree with a wry smile, chewing the last few words which made Kate feel even worse. 

N-no, Ive just  got a lot on my mind. She said quietly, still looking at the floor. 

Not to mention your gut! Bree barked out a harsh laugh and turned to the television and picked up the remote and began channel-surfing. 

Anna gave her the, _dont take her too seriously_ look and patted Kate on the shoulder. 

Parvati stood there with her arms crossed. Tactless woman, she breathed and she too went to her room. 

++++++

Thirty minutes later, Kate was still staring at the ceiling of her bedroom. She willed her body to just give in and to fall asleep. 

_Tomorrow. Everything will be better tomorrow_. She kept thinking to herself, huddled under her sheets.

++++++

Okay dad, love you too. Said Anna cheerfully as she hung up the phone. She was wrapping a phone call to her family while reading some emails that her uncle had sent her way regarding work. 

Being a superfluous at multi-tasking, she had just completed an entire weekends worth of hard work in only 90 minutes. 

She closed the lid of her laptop and went down the hall. Brianna was huddled on the couch with a boy  the same boy who had entered her room from before. He had his arm around Brianna and Anna could tell that he had just had his hand firmly cupping her left breast. 

He heard her entering the room and looked up, saw it was Anna and quickly turned back to watching television. 

Anna smiled, went to the fridge to grab an apple and returned to her room and picked up a good novel, a thriller, and began turning the pages

++++++

_5 foot, 11 inches tall115.2 poundsB-cupped breasts.toned athletic build, lean muscle mass_

Parvati had closed and locked the door of her room and examined herself minutely in her full-length mirror. 

She was in a plain black bra and matching panties and was turning and sashaying her hips in the mirror. Yes, she was indeed toned. Her thighs were muscular yet feminine as were her calves. Even her feet were strong yet graceful. 

Where her panties hugged her hips, she saw two prominent elevations that showcased her pelvis, each of which had an exquisite contour that would lead toward her sex. Her stomach was flat and muscled, with proud abdominal muscles that were feminine. She had a line that ran between her abdominal muscles from her navel all the way up towards her ribcage, further still leaning out her physique. 

She turned side-profile and examined her bust. Yes, she was only a B-cup, but with her build, they looked bigger, fuller. She twisted her hips so that one of her cheeks creased at the top of the back of her thigh. The contour of her powerful glutes was quite the site and Parvati spent a full 5 more minutes examining her rear. She placed a hand over each side and felt the hard muscles without a hint of cellulite. 

After a few more minutes in front of the mirror, she plucked off her bra, put on a slightly over-large sleeping shirt and sat down in front of her computer and hit the Skype button. 

She had 2 waiting messages. The first was from her mother, asking how things were going and to please call in a few days. The second was from her childhood friend Kim, the slightly-chubby girl with the red hair and blonde highlights who had just gotten engaged to her high-school sweetie, Tyson.

Hey ladayy she typed, hoping that it wouldnt be too late to talk with her friend. 

HIYA! came the enthusiastic reply. 

Parvati clicked video and there, up on her screen was Kim with a big wide grin and playful eyes. 

Propping her head on her hands with her elbows on the table Parvati couldnt help but smile. It had felt like ages since she had talked to any of her real friends, especially her best friend. 

So, whats the Big Apple like? said Kim, equally happy to be speaking with her friend. 

Parvati began talking animatedly, more like her old self. She had felt like she had been quite reserved with the other girls compared to when she was talking to Kim. It felt very fresh and liberating. 

As the two girls continued, Parvati couldnt help but notice that Kims face looked a little fuller. Or maybe it was a trick of the light. 

hey Kim, is your lighting alright over there? You look a little funny? she said questioningly. 

Uh, let me check a second. She said. 

Through her screen Parvatis eyes widened as she saw Kim stand up and walk  or waddle  towards the dimmer switch on the wall and bring up the lighting. 

To say that Kim had put on a few pounds was an understatement. When she stood up, she had hitched up her denims which had ridden down and exposed a lovely patch of white flesh that hung cutely over the top of her waist. Her face was indeed fuller and actually  she looked good. _Real good_. 

K, hows that? said Kim sitting down and tucking back a lock of hair. 

Wha  youre good. I mean you look good. I meanthats better. She blurted out, making Kim howl with laughter. 

Parvati stirred in her chair. Did she do so out of discomfort, suddenly feeling a little self-conscious herself, or did she suddenly appreciate the fact that she saw some more of Kim? She wasnt attracted to women, but there was something a littlenaughty about seeing a little more that she probably ought to. Suddenly her mind began replaying the images of Tyson mounting Kim through Skype, unawares that Kim was watching

Parv?

She suddenly shook her head, and smiled politely back through her computer screen, privately shelving those memories back in the drawer of her mind. Uh, sorry  I just wandered for a bit.

Kim smiled, I thought so  your eyes did that thing they used to do in school when you were thinking too hard.

Parvati laughed, yeah, it happens sometimes. Sorry, so what were you saying?

I was saying that Tyson really loved that tattoo I got, you know, the secret one. Kim leaned in, raising her eyebrows conspiratorially and looking from side to side like she was sharing a private secret. 

Parvati put her knuckle to her mouth and giggled. Oooh, I bet!

He liked it so much that I was thinking of getting another one, but I dont know what I would get or where  I do have some thoughts though. Said Kim brightly. 

Parvati inhaled deeply, her senses clearing slightly. Kim was looking at her expectantly and she tried not to let her eagerness show too much. 

Woah. Another one. Wow, thats pretty neat.

Kim laughed, Hey, thats what the tattoo artist told me, _once you get one_

So what were you thinking then? said Parvati, still controlling herselfher mind began slowly wandering towards that drawer of Kim and Tyson again

Well, for one. Ive put on some weight. I dunno if you noticed.

You have? said Parvati so sweetly that Kim smiled. 

Yeah, here, look. 

She stood up again and poked and prodded at her physique. Parvati could not fully appreciate her friends softer physique. The pooching tummy, the softer sides, thicker hips and thicker arms. 

Twelve pounds.

Really, thats kinda a lot. Are you alright? she said with some concern. 
Kim sat down and shrugged her shoulders. Thats what you get when your grandmother stays with you for a few weeks. Shes a baker and is always disappointed if I dont eat her stuff.

Oh, I see. Well I think you look fine by the way. Said Parvati, a dreamy smile spreading across her face. 

Kim smiled at the open compliment. Well, since there is more of me to love, its impacted where I think I might get the next one.

What do you mean? Where were you thinking of getting another one? said Parvati.

Well, I had a couple of areas and some designs. One was a rose that I was going to get over my lower back. Another was a going to be on my opposite shoulder of a flower with my parents birthdays in the leaves. And I was thinking of getting something tribal across one hip.

Eww, a tramp stamp? said Parvati, making them both laugh. But I do like the other two options though.

The two continued to talk about the pros and cons of each of the other tattoos. Kim had stood up on several occasions and insisted on showing Parvati the precise locations and rough-sizes of each one she might potentially get on her body. Each time, it left Parvati titillated with excitement and shock. Seeing the extra body weight on her friend, the folds and rolls of her grandmothers handiwork present in every area

Well, keep me posted, but my thought is for the one on your shoulder. Its sweet and sentimental  more meaningful than the tribal one; but its nice also.

Kim smiled back, Thanks! And one day, maybe youll get one too!

Parvati smiled, No way  Im afraid of needles. Remember when we had to get booster shots in the eighth grade and I passed out? My mom thought the scar on my forehead would never go away!

Both girls howled with laughter and confessed they should Skype more often when they knew more of how Parvatis schedule would line up. 

She closed the window and felt her stomach growl. Then she looked over at the clock. 11PM. 

Woah. Time really does fly. She whispered to herself, placing a hand on her belly and massaging it until it went quiet. 

She sat there for some time contemplating on whether or not to get something to eat. Ultimately, she decided to get some cucumber water from the fridge. 

++++++

As she opened her door, it took Parvati a second to allow her eyes to adjust to the dimmer light. After staring at her computer for ages, she blinked and saw little white lights popping. 

Shaking her head, she felt her way down the hall towards the living area and over towards the fridge, her mind focused on the water. But as she walked down the hallway, she heard a semi-rhythmic, 

**thwop, thwop, thwop**

Not recognizing the sound, she temporarily put it out of her mind and went to the fridge to grab the vegetable, cut off a slice and pour a cup of water, all in the dim afterglow of the television. But as she dropped the piece of cucumber into her water and returned the rest to the fridge, Parvatis ears again heard that strange **thwop**. This time though, it seemed to be a little louder and that it came from the direction of the television room.

Parvati took a sip of water  it was delicious, and ventured out of the small kitchen area and across the carpet, now determined to find out the source of this auditory disruption.

Cant be the television she thought, now squinting her eyes and craning her neck forward. 

She looked ahead to the television, then sharply hears a suctioning noise that came from her left  from the couch. 

Turning her head, time seemed to slow down and a look of shock mingled with disgust crept across her face. 

There was Bree and a male companion, completely naked and screwing on the couch. Parvati tried to blink, tried to turn away, but time seemed to hold her prisoner for an eternity until she had seen literally everything. 

The unknown male was buff and heavily muscled with large tattoos on his shoulder and upper back. He was glistening with sweat, of the effort of mounting Brianna. She was facing away from him and had something protruding from her mouth which Parvati couldnt quite make out. 

It was only as Brianna turned side-profile to reach around to the man, down towards his eager member that Parvati learned she had her own panties clinched between her teeth to muffle the sounds of her mimed ecstasy. 

Again, in slow motion, she saw the flow of Briannas dark hair whip about her face, the taught sinews of her neck, straining. She shifted her arms and Parvati glimpsed one youthful breast, nipple peaked with desire. 

Her eyes followed the entanglement of the duo as they shifted their positions. Parvati glanced between the mans legs and noted his hard steel was well endowed, and that his testicles were equally impressive. Between the mans legs, she caught a glimpse of the underside of Brianna and noted her sex. The man had just exited her cave of desire, which was completely bald and a long, clear strand of semi-fluid was strung between their reproductive organs. 

Abruptly, the man spread her rear and Parvatis eyes widened with shocked intrigue as she saw Briannas rosebud. The man grunted and she arched her body to accommodate him as he entered her from behind. 

**thwop thwop thwop**

Parvati couldnt move. She just continued to stare until a feeling of cool wetness touched her right foot. The glass of cucumber water she had been holding had slipped out of her hand and landed silently on the carpeted floor, the liquid only now reaching to where she stood.

She inhaled deeply, noting a tang of animalness in the air on her tongue and slowly backed away until she bumped into one of the walls with a silent thud that sounded more like a gunshot to her and let out an audible gasp. 

Still staring at the occupied couple, she saw Brianna subtly turn her head side-profile once more. The two women locked eyes. Parvatis wide and afraid, Briannas alert and questing. 

The man did not seem to notice and pushed her head forwards so as to get back into a solid rhythm of pumping, but once again in slow motion, she saw Brianna give a sardonic smile and a wink. _An invitation_?

Terrified, Parvatis body seemed to come back to life as she stumbled slightly and scrabbled back to her room and shut the door. Locking it, she slid all the way down and put a hand to her mouth and stared at nothing as she felt the hammering in her heart. 

_Oh god, she saw me! Ive been caught_! she screamed inside her head, a fresh wave of panic overcoming her. She turned over and put an ear to the door, but all she could hear was a pulsing  the pulsing of her own heart, ringing in her ears. 

She sat crouched there for what seemed like an eternity, no longer sure whether or not she could still make out the sounds of animal love from out on the couch in the main room. 

Parvati kept replaying the scene over and over in her mind of everything that she had seen. It was so raw, so explicit, and yet_and yet_

A sudden wave of calm drifted over her like mist over a mountain and her breathing slowly began to normalize. Her fear and anxiety began to recede back into the corners of her mind only to be replaced with thoughts_those thoughts_.

Suddenly Parvati became aware that her lower lip was throbbing. Had she fallen? No, she touched her lip and it felt slightly raised and swollen. Had she bitten her lower lip in desire  _desire of what she had seen_?

Confusing thoughts began to swirl around in her head. This girl _ this girl_  the one whom she despised above all othersso open, _so vulnerable
_
Parvatis thoughts became clearer as her mind began to extend the scenes in her head. What would the couple be doing right now  right at this very moment?

She felt a throb in her lower lip and noted with conviction that she was biting herself again in anticipation and she suddenly became aware of a warm moistness coming from between her legs that certainly had not been there before. 

As if in an answer, her body told her what she had to do next.

Slowly, dreamily she felt herself leaning against the inner door of her room and slid down a few inches  for comfortKicking one leg out and tucking the other one close to her, she wriggled her underwear to one side and began to get to work

++++++


----------



## 321eerytg

a bit slow for my taste, but still excellent writing!


----------



## Sulla

Sweet. Such tension!


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 14  Shortcuts...*

Kate was sound asleep, dreaming peacefully when she felt a hand clamp over her mouth. 

She struggled mightily, but the hand didnt yield. 

Looking up at her silent assassin, her heart gave a jump of relief and she quit struggling. It was Brianna, and she rolled her eyes all the while Kate was struggling. 

Kate observed that she looked tired, little dark circles were under her eyes and her hair was tousled. 

Hey! You startled me! she hissed, shifting herself on the bed so that Brianna could sit down near its edge. 

I was thinking about that crap the other day when that tool called us fat. She blurted. 

Kate, slightly stung, waited for her companion to continue. 

So, I had an idea that might be helpful for you. I mean, I know it works for me. 

She laughed, haughtily, making Kate wary of the girls next words. 

W-what did you have in mind?

Kate, are you a virgin?

The question had caught Kate off guard and she was taken aback. 

No-no! Ive had sex before.

Brianna sighed loudly, Okay good. I figured. But I thought you might be a prude like little miss pigtails. She jerked a thumb silently over towards where Parvatis room was. 

Involuntarily, Kate sucked in her stomach, feeling the sheets hollow slightly and gave a little squirm, which Brianna took as an emphatic no. 

Okay  well, I noticed that you got pretty quiet the other day and it was _obvious_ to me that you might have a problem with food or something. Me, I personally dont have that problem because I know how my body runs. You probably dont.

Kate screwed up her face slightly. It was hard not to take Briannas help for rudeness and arrogance. It stung a little, and perhaps Brianna had picked up on that, for she suddenly put out a reassuring hand on the corner of Kates thigh and patted her gently, once. 

I think a way for you to burn off those extra calories is to get laid  like, a lot. She said with a smile. 

Oooooh, no. I dont think I could do that. I mean, you said Kate, trailing off, not wanting to offend Bombshell Brianna. 

Oh, Im not saying you need to fall in love and marry the poor bastard. Just a little_extracurricular_activity. She said the last few words with a gyration of her hips, which Kate couldnt help but smile and giggle at. 

Well, lets shelf that idea for now. I mean, Im not really looking for quick love right now. Said Kate, finding her voice. 

She motioned for Brianna to get up, and Kate swung her legs over the edge of her bed and hurried over to her laptop and motioned for Brianna to come closer. 

Opening an internet browser window, she rapidly searched her history from the day before and pulled up a few pages about boxers cutting weight before a fight. The articles outlined that boxers would exercise while wearing special suits made with polymers akin to plastic. They would sweat the weight out, as well as sit in saunas wearing these suits.

Holy fuck. Thats brilliant. Said Brianna, clapping Kate on the shoulder with enough sudden force to lurch her forward. Kate smiled, thinking, as Brianna had, that this would be an easy way to shed those pounds. 

Thanks. But now all we need to do is find a place with a cardio space to train and that also has a sauna. Said Kate, massaging her shoulder. 

You leave that to me. Give me 2 minutes. Said Bree with a smile. 

She left the room and returned a few minutes later with a male companion  the one from her previous evening. This had happened with enough regularity at this point, that it no longer startled Kate as it had done the previous few times. 

This is Craig, he works at a spa only a block from here. And, ah  he owes me a favor. She said slyly, running a finger down his chest, the fabric of his crinkled, slept-in shirt very apparent. 

_Chris_. He whispered, more to himself. Brianna waived an apologetic hand, which Kate didnt buy for a second. 

So how about it? Wanna help out a couple of gals for a bit. I know the _payment_ is more than satisfactory for you she said seductively, making the poor boy smile sheepishly as he looked from Brianna to Kate. 

Well he said, rubbing his chin.

++++++

Parvati awoke, quite refreshed. She stretched like a cat, under her sheets and let out a little meowing sound escape her perfect lips. The bed sheet slid down and exposed her left breast, which perked up immediately and made her whole body tingle. 

She smiled and rolled over in her sheets and grabbed her spare pillow and snuggled with it, closing her eyes and replaying the events of the previous night. 

At first, she thought it may have been a dream, but then, she rememberedOh, how she had remembered. Lazily, she glanced up at her alarm clock. It read 7:15am. 

_Tooearly_. She yawned, and went gleefully back to her memory of the previous evening.

++++++

Anna was up at 6:00am, busy with work for her uncles firm. She scratched off another few items off her lift and went to take a sip from her mug of tea. 

pfft!, she expostulated, for her tea was stone-cold. 

She stretched, arched her back and got up, taking the offensive mug with her. As she passed Parvatis door, she heard the faint chirrup of an alarm clock, as she made her way to the kitchen to put the kettle on. The wall-clock read 7:15am. 

She dumped out the tea in the sink and grabbed a fresh bag. On her way to the cupboard, she noted a piece of paper on the table and picked it up. 

Written in a hurried scrawl, it read:

_Gone Out. Later Bitches. 
Bree & Kate_

Anna sighed and put the note back down. She hoped upon hope that the two girl were already exercising, and that perhaps Kate had found a way to tame the beast that was Brianna. Lord knew that Annas patients were wearing thin these days. 

++++++

Hot enough for ya? sighed Bree, dabbing her face with a cloth. 

She leaned back, and spread her legs. _God this suit is f***ing miserable._ She thought as she felt it slosh around her, lubricated by the sweat her body was pouring out, making a barrier between her skin and the suit. 

Kate groaned, waiving a hand of acknowledgement to her downtrodden companion. 

She looked up at the ceiling, watching the steam from their two bodies rise in the moist air of their private sauna booth, she recalled how they had come to be here today: The two women had gotten their wish from _Chris_. He had created fake accounts for them, presumably for further sexual escapades from Bree (as she was 10 minutes behind Kate when she entered the sauna, her hair slightly askew and her panties missing).

God, its so hot, said Kate after a few more minutes, consulting a countdown clock, which Bree had placed on the outer window of their sauna door. It showed 10 more minutes. 

The payoff will be great. Said Bree with a weak grin. Besides, Ive got something to help the last few minutes pass by quicker. 

She picked up a squirt bottle and took a long pull from it and handed it weakly over to Kate, who took it and took a full spray. 

Ugh  this isnt water! she coughed, feeling the burning sting of the liquid down her throat. 

Vodka. Said Bree with a wry smile, taking the bottle back from Kate and taking another long pull. She placed the bottle between them and let out a content sigh and closed her eyes. 

For the next minute, Kate felt the effects of the vodka warm her body and she began to sweat more profusely. Noting the apparent dehydrating effects, she reached for the water bottle and felt that familiar burn down her throat. She was beginning to get buzzed.

Would I steer you wrong? said Bree with a lop-sided smile, her hand fumbling with the bottle, as Kate handed it to her.

Kate grinned, stupidly and closed her eyes. 

++++++

The timer had gone off, and the girls had heavily gotten to their feet and stumbled slightly as they exited the sauna. They giggled down the short passage to their private change room, adjacent to their private sauna. 

This was an awesome morning, said Bree with a bray of laughter. 

Kate snorted, as she lifted the hoodie of her sweatsuit back and fumbled for a few seconds with the zip. 

Bree pulled a face of difficulty, mimicking Kate, which made them both double over with laughter. 

Kate finally managed to pull the zip down and began to change, her body slightly turned to Bree. Brianna, however had gone full nude under her suit. Her body glistened magnificently, and Kates face must have betrayed emotion of approval, for Bree cocked one eyebrow of recognition. 

Okay, peel off those soaked clothes and lets see how much we each lost.

Kate complied, feeling a bit self-conscious now that she was fully naked, but Brianna didnt seem to mind as much as Kate did. 

Timidly, she approached the scale and stood on it, one foot first, than the other. 

She ratcheted the notches of the scale, similarly to the one you would see in a physicians office. 

112too much107too light

The scale rested gingerly on 108, her old weight. 

Kate beamed and high-fived Brianna. The high-five was off the mark, and the two girls nearly both fell, making them laugh. 

Brianna yielded similar results, and dropped down to 109, a pound lighter than her previous weight of 110. 

The both mimed raise the roof as they applauded each others progressive weight loss. 

They girls took turns in the single shower. Brianna went first. 

Kate went over to the mirror, and began to examine herself before the mirror got too foggy to see anything. Her body glistened with sweat, but she looked thinner. He stomach looked flatter, and her skin looked tighter, hugging her toned body once again. She flexed and held poses, and she felt that her muscles looked more pronounced. 

_God, I hope this isnt the alcohol talking, but I think I look pretty darn good._ Kate said aloud to herself. 

She let her hands cascade down her flank, and felt the smoother edges of her body. What a dish. 

++++++

With the girls freshly showered, and slightly buzzed, they left the health spa and began walking down the street towards the apartment. It was barely after 10am and the two had the entire day to themselves. 

Their gait was slightly clumsy, and they made a habit of bumping into each other slightly, bringing a grin to their faces. 

_God, its such a lovely day today._ Thought Kate, as she pushed her 
sunglasses back up her nose. 

I dont want to go back to the apartment and hang out with those boring broads just yet, what about you?

Kate shrugged her shoulders indifferently. 

Brianna stopped and rummaged in her gym bag and pulled out the water bottle, sloshing the liquid around. It was still nearly half-full; the girls had drank less than they thought, apparently. 

Brianna raised a eyebrow, making Kate grin. 

Hey, we should probably have some food in out bellies first, before we enjoy some more of that.

_Flat_ bellies. Corrected Bree, whose stomach gurgled in approval at this choice. 

They put arms around each other and walked towards the nearest Dunkin Donuts express and ordered two egg and bacon sandwiches, with double-espressos to be put in large cups instead of medium. 

As they left the eatery, Brianna stopped and dumped the remaining contents of her water bottle into each of their tall cups and resealed the lids. They walked and munched all the way to the HighLine rail system of New York  an old railway, restored as a pedestrian walkway that rose a few stories about the city. 

They clinked cups, now a quarter-empty, and stumbled up the stairs. 

What a beautiful day, friend. Said Kate.

Back atcha, skinny. Said Bree.

++++++


----------



## greinskyn

My day is much happier now... Thanks!

I like the comparison between two that are behaving and two that are pushing the boundaries. I think that Bree and Kate are going to find those boundaries eventually pushing back.

The little here, and little there temptations are believable and quite a rush. Interesting to see how things progress.

Many Gracias!


----------



## gainingdane

This is a really awesome story


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 15  Annas Tale*

It had been a few days since the girls were primed and measured for the modeling agency. Thankfully, none of them had run into that witch of a woman, nor her little lapdog. 

Life seemed to be settling into a more suitable routine for each of the girls, now that they each had their own schedules and assignments. Occasionally, there would be overlap, but for the most part, they were left to their own devices during their downtime. 

Parvati kept herself pretty much to herself. She made long distance phone calls back home and was often times known to hide away in her room and surf the web, or hop on Skype

Brianna and Kate had seemed to bond still closer, due to their recent bout with weight gain. Happily both women were committed to having fun  NYC style  and not to take things too seriously, unless it began affecting their job performances. 

++++++

Anna Lee had taken a ten-minute break from redesigning a spreadsheet she was about to email to her uncles company. A lower-level researcher had botched the numbers (_again_) and luckily Anna had had the foresight to double-check the work that was being sent her way. She didnt need to be reamed out over the phone by her uncle for a mistake she didnt even create. 

Yet despite all her business, Anna managed to live a pretty well-balanced lifestyle as she continued to connect with the pulse that was Manhattan. She found herself and Parvati going to little cafes, or taking trips to The Village for some shopping. Occasionally, she would take in an afternoon show if the ticket prices were just right. 

Just the other day, she and Parvati had been discussing Brianna and Kates friendship. Anna had thought that the two girls didnt seem compatible, and yet somehow, Bree had seemed to win Kate over. It was a peculiar notion, for Anna had always  and still did  hold Kate in high regard. She felt that perhaps this fast friendship might end as quickly as it had begunshe just hoped upon hope that wasnt around when it did  she truly did hate conflicts of any sort.

Anna stretched as her mind wandered past the inner-workings of their household. Everyone, for the most part, was getting along; and those that didnt  well, they rarely found themselves in each others company unless it was out of absolute necessity. 

As she stretched, she lazily glanced down at her stomach as her shirt had ridden up several inches. Her firm, abdominal muscles looked a tad softer than they did a week ago. It was possible she had put on a pound or two  but she also knew that she had been burning the midnight oil often over the last few evenings to play catch-up with her uncles engineering company. 

Almost as if to confirm this, she glanced down at her waste paper basket and noted with a pang several chocolate bar wrappers and sugary energy drinks littering the top. Laughing inwardly, she glanced down at the drawer next to her computer. It was half-exposed and a Kit-Kat was staring merrily up at her. She looked down at her belly then glowered at the offending confectionary item, making herself laugh and shut the door.

Not today, you dont. she said aloud, as she tugged her shirt back down and resumed her work.

++++++

Two hours, one spreadsheet and one difficult kickboxing boot camp workout later, Anna was showered and laying comfortably on her bed, a book at her side and a fresh mug of steeped tea waiting to be enjoyed. 

She opened the new book, a thriller by a well-known author that showcased areas of New York, and began to read the forward. Anna loved books and as she opened it, the spine of the book made a slight cracking sound, the hallmark of a brand-new book. She tingled inwardly at the childish noise and continued to read, her eyes consuming the words like a hungry beggar. 
Just then, a fait burring became detectable to Annas ears. Glancing up, annoyed as the book was getting quite good so quickly, she knew it was her phone and it was ringing. In Annas experience, texts could be ignored, but phone calls couldnt. Maybe it was the modeling agency? Maybe it was her uncle? Or her parents?

She dog-eared the page she was on, and hopped off the bed and swiftly covered the distance of the room in two skips. The number bore a Colorado area code from a number she did not recognize.

Hello? she said, slightly friendly, but as friendly as you can be to a potential stranger. 

Anna? ANNA?!?

Anna felt her whole body soften at the lilt of that oh, so recognizable voice. It was Cynthia, her fellow-engineer and volleyball graduateand former lover. 
It had been ages since the two talked. Anna got so busy with her new career as an engineer-assist at her uncles firm in NYC and as her co-career in modeling. The last they had talked was that Cynthia was still awaiting job offers, but money became tight with her working mediocre jobs so she had to move home. A few emails feathered their way into Annas inbox, but that was about it. 

Cynth  oh, my gosh  how are you! said Anna, her voice increasing in enthusiasm with each word. 

True, they had tried being in a long-distance relationship, but logically, they both knew it wouldnt be fair to either of them and they politely remained good friends. But Cynthia calling Anna out of the blue like this, it was unexpected. A pleasant, but unexpected surprise. 

Cynthia could barely contain her own inner excitement, Oh, Anna. Its so lovely to hear your voice. Ive missed you dearly.

Anna felt a pang of guilt. She should have tried a bit harder to keep in contact. But that initial painful sting of loves scorn needs a little time to heal old wounds. 

IIve missed you too. How are you? Well? said Anna. 

She wanted to say more, but she had learned that declaring anything over the phone was a mistake. _What if Cynthia was dating someone new and she was on speakerphone with the new person in the room. How awkward would it be for Cynthia to explain to her new lover about her recent relationship?_

Are you sitting down? Ive got some great news. Cynthia blurted. 

Anna sat down and pressed the phone closer to her ear, her anxiety rising; eagerly awaiting the forthcoming information. 

Ive found a job  and its in NYC  near YOU!

Anna beamed and it came through in her voice, Oh, Cynthia. Thats so awesome. Im so happy for you! We should celebrate when you get here. Much has changed in my life too, we should catch up.

The girls gabbed excitedly back and forth, hardly able to contain their enjoyment for one another that it took the pounding against Annas bedroom door from a disgruntled Bree before laughing it off and lowering her voice to a more playful tone to her former lover. 

What the heck was that? asked Cynthia over the phone.

Ugh. Thats one of my roommates. Bree. She spit out the last word with more contempt than she meant. 

She sounds like a real prize. Retorted Cynthia, making both of them laugh. 

So tell me more about this exciting news. Said Anna, now laying back on her bed and taking a sip from her cup of still-warm tea. She took a sip and felt that her cheeks were flush. 

_Was it from the good conversation or the tea?_ she thought with a smile.

Anna learned that it has been a hard slog for Cynthia to find a job. Initially, she had been shortlisted for the interview near Manhattan. It turned out that the position was filled, but they had asked her if they could keep her information on retainer. 

Well, the days and weeks ticked by, and eventually her pocket money began running out. Back to the days of macaroni and cheese, noodles and tinned tuna. She had to cancel her mobile phone plan at the very end to scrape by and moved back home for a few weeks while waiting for job offers to come back. 

Oh, wow. I certainly dont miss those dinner days. Said Anna with a laugh. 

Yeah, I bet. Youve gotta be eating well over there in New York.

Hah, youd think so. But with all the training and work I do, Ive retained my simple tastes. Besides, the restrictions they put us on are not for the faint-of-heart. Said Anna warmly. 

Oh, do you have to throw up after every meal or something? I read about that once? said Cynthia in a hurried whisper, her voice full of concern. 

Oh, no  nothing like that. I just mean that I eat cleanly when I can, and make sure I am exercising to stay fit and trim for my photo shoots.

Still have those 6-pack abs, lady? said Cynthia, her voice now suddenly interested with a hint of conspiracy. 

Anna glanced at her stomach, covered by her t-shirt and glanced over at her waste paper basket and rolled her eyes, Meh, more or less.

Cynthia laughed and made some crack about when the two of them met up, that Anna would look like a twig and she, Cynthia, would look like a house by comparison. She had admitted that her lack of motivation and depression from their mutual break-up as well as lack of job had not been easy on her once toned frame. 

Well, there will just be more of you to hug, now wont there. Said Anna kindly and Cynthia thanked her. 

So, will you be moving up alone, or do you have a new steady? 

No. Ill be flying solo. I dated a pastry chef for a little while. No real chemistry, but her cooking was amazing. Said Cynthia.

I bet! joked Anna, whose mind wandered to the last time she had seen her former lover naked. Her toned, lithe form. Ash-blonde hair, twinkling, kind eyes, perky breasts and an ass that wouldnt quitShe knew that most former-athletes put on weight eventually. For her, she, Anna had been able to stave that off due to her new role as a model. She knew the importance of exercise and nutritionbut still, she had never been a fat-hater or anyone who despised a larger frame on a person, man or woman. 

And yetand yet

Anna? You still there?

Huh? Yeah. Say that last bit again?

Hah. I was just saying, my plane gets in around 1pm tomorrow. Ive got a hotel for the evening before Im given the keys to a temporary apartment. Did you want to swing by my place, or how would you like to meet up?

Oh, sorry. Um, what about I meet you at your place. We can take the train to Long Island and get a bit of dinner, I know a great place.

Perfect, so now you have my new cell.

Anna glanced at her phone and thumbed the screen to update her friends contact information. 

Yep, youre all set.

See you tomorrow then, said Cynthia.

Absolutely, its a date! said Anna.

Anna rang off, then suddenly smacked herself in the forehead. _A date? A date?!? How could she have said those words?_

She replayed it again and again and hoped that Cynthia would have the sense not to read too deeply into her words. And yet, perhaps this was just what Anna needed, an escape. A break from her roommates, from her two jobs  all of it. 

_And if this was to be a date_, she thought, _would it be a date or a date-date_

++++++


----------



## runningsoft

*Chapter 16  Annas Tale (continued)*

Anna was slightly nervous as her cab dropped her off in front of the hotel. Ever since her phone conversation with Cynthia the day before, she kept replaying the discussion in her mind. 

_How was she going to react when she saw her? Surely happiness, as she had likely as not  moved here because of Annaand yet she wasnt so sure this was a bad thing. Perhaps they would remain firm friends, or perhaps rekindle their relationship_

Anna shook her head as she hastily paid the cabbie and turned up her long coat against the cooler, windier weather that had blown in. _A sign of things to come?_ She thought with a smile, as she climbed the stairs and pushed against the revolving door of the hotel. 

It was a grand and spacious room with high crown-molded ceilings and wooden-walled panels. The arm-chairs in the waiting area were high-backed and made of leather. They looked comfy. 

Anna wandered over to one and sat down, verifying this fact. Her body sunk into the seat and the chair seemed to close around her like a hug. She nuzzled into the chair and crossed one leg over the other and pulled out her phone, laying it on the armrest face-up so as to see any incoming messages. 

Cheerfully she tapped her fingers on the other arm rest, taking in the splendor of a hotel as she took in the profiles of the various guests entering or exiting the hotel. She smiled inwardly as she did this. So many people rushing in or out; or calmly walking around. Big people, small people; guests with kids.

Then Anna spotted a younger heavy-set woman. She looked slightly out of place and was dragging a suitcase with apparent difficulty. Her hair, blonde, was slightly askew with flyaway strands that the girl kept brushing out from in front of her face. 

Anna watched her as she approached the front desk and began conversing to a bored-looking concierge. She couldnt be certain from where she was sitting, but it looked like the woman was a bit frazzled. She waived what looked like an airline ticket in one hand and was gesturing to her luggage with the other. 

The concierge shook his head, empathetically and mumbled something. The girl acknowledged him and began fishing inside her purse for something. When she couldnt find it, she began searching the pockets of her coat - still no luck. Finally the woman took off her coat and reached into her back pocket to find whatever it was she was searching for. As she did so, her face became visible to Anna  it was Cynthia. 

Anna let out a gasp from the immediate shock of seeing her friend. _She had let herself go!_

Almost instinctively, as if Cynthia had heard Anna from across the room, she looked up  recognition playing across her softer face. She broke out in a smile and waived cheerily with a thick arm. 

Anna smiled automatically and got up from her chair and approached her former lover. As she walked over, she was nervous about hugging Cynthia. _Should it be a short, curt hug or a long one? Should they kiss, or just a peck on the cheek  or neither?_

Anna! beamed Cynthia as the two embraced. Anna sank into the deep flesh of her companion and wrapped her arms around her and gave a friendly squeeze. The pressure was returned and the two held each other out at arms length. 

Cynthia took in the firm, sculpted features of her former lover and squeezed her muscular shoulders as if in confirmation. 

Anna smiled back and surveyed Cynthia. She had certainly softened up since their volleyball days of old. She had a gentle double chin and thickened neck. Her arms were fuller and softer and lacked their defined muscular tone that Anna once knew. Her denim jeans could not disguise the fact that she had filled out in her lower half as well. She had a shelf of a rear and her thighs touched and must rub together quite often. Anna smiled again at her companion, her former lover, her friend. 

Oh, its so good to see you! Anna said. She couldnt help herself for she truly meant the words. All previous thoughts and trepidations seemed to drift away like a lazy cloud. 

And you  you look stunning, as always kidded Cynthia as the two embraced again. 

Anna thanked her for the compliment and Cynthia settled with the concierge and the two walked over towards the elevator, Anna helping with some of her companions luggage. 

How was the flight? asked Anna as they rode the elevator in silence up several floors. 

Ugh. Miserable. I sat next a crying baby and they lost my luggage initially. Said Cynthia quickly. 

They commiserated about flights, travel, and Cynthias new job as she slid the key card to her room and they both went inside. 

Anna put down some of Cynthias luggage and leaned against the wall as her friend wheeled her luggage up close to the bed and with finality, laid it to rest with a bounce on her bed.

Cynthia reached upward towards the ceiling, stretching for what felt like the first time in ages that day. As she did so, she felt a tickle of cool air pass about her midriff. She blushed slightly and pulled down at her top to conceal the swell of exposed skin. 

Annas eyes went wide and she felt a tingle travel through her body as she saw the exposed bit of belly flesh. She felt a thrill of excitement, almost as if she was witnessing something she wasnt supposed to

Cynthia let out a hiss of air and blew a strand of hair out of her face, making Anna laugh, but she did observe Annas gaze at her midriff as she fixed her shirt. She placed a hand against her abdomen and shook it slightly. 

Not pregnant. She said with a wry smile. 

Anna giggled, noting that the ice had been broken on the topic she was very much interested in discussing. 

I did kinda notice, yeah. She said warmly, not wanting to offend her. 

Cynthia smiled, taking no offense whatsoever. Well, its no secret that Ive added a few in the recent past. Ive been so busy with the job hunting and the stress of being back home. Then there was that relationship that fizzled out.

Anna nodded as she began to put the pieces together. Just like her own body, she knew that regular, regimented exercise and a sensible diet had helped to maintain her own physique. She also remembered back to her college days of late nights of studying for exams and the extra few pounds she would gain from grazing on food. 

But it was clear to her that, for Cynthia, her sluggish dietary habits combined with a hectic work schedule had slowly filled out her once lanky frame. But just how much had she gained, Anna wondered. 

Seventeen. Said Cynthia as she placed a hand against her abdomen once again, answering Annas unasked question. 

They both blushed, then giggled. 

Well, I think you still look lovely as ever. Anna beamed, once again meaning every word. 

Aww, thanks. She said, stepping closer to her friend. 

Anna felt that tingle once again, for she felt the mood in the room change. It was as if these two women were seeing each other for the first time, albeit differently. A serene calm flooded her heart and she felt her cheeks flush with warmth. Cynthia took another step closer and Anna once gain gazed at her beauty. She trembled slightly as she reached out a hand and touched Annas face. She did not pull away. 

Now it was Annas turn for boldness. She felt warmth spread from the touch against her face and placed her hand atop Cynthias. With her free hand, she cupped Cynthias softer face and leant in to kiss her, their lips brushing against one another. 

++++++

The two women stood in the hotel room, hands beginning to wander as the kissed again, this time more passionately. For whatever reason, for whatever purpose, Anna suddenly felt like their relationship had never even ended. It was as though they had only been on pause  like their passion and desire for each other was just a kiss away

Deftly, Anna ran a hand through Cynthias hair and she steered them towards the bed. Anna felt her pulse quicken and moaned softly as she felt friendly hands questing for her chest, then down towards the button of her denims. 

Anna gently laid down her companion as she swept the luggage out of their way. It clattered to the floor and neither of them took any notice. Cynthia giggled coyly as Anna helped her out of her coat. She then began unbuttoning the shirt Cynthia was wearing. 

Once loosed, she felt freedom and exhaled deeply, as Annas warm hands began exploring her soft stomach. Anna leaned in once more and their lips met. Mouths parting, tongues flickering and dancing; Cynthia wrapped a leg along Annas body. 

Cynthia shifted her hips shift under the lighter weight of her companion. The two women seemed to fit together like a lost pair of gloves. A moan escaped her as their lips parted, Anna now gently nibbling at her lower lip. 

Cynthia inhaled deeply and felt whole body tingle with desire. She did not want this to end. It had been so long since she had been touched like this. To feel welcomed and loved by a former partnerwords could hardly express. She felt the migration of Annas lips travel down her neck while simultaneously rubbing her stomach. Cynthias own hands were busy pulling up Annas shirt, lifting the fabric up and away from her smooth, taught stomach. 

Anna heard Cynthia gasp as her hands traveled from her friends bulging stomach down towards her too-tight pants. It made Anna grin in silent anticipation as she released the button and parted the zip. Cynthia moaned once more as Anna slid a well-practiced hand down towards her loins, down towards her waiting sex. 

Anna felt Cynthia gyrating her pelvis towards her as her hand busily got to work, pressing against the outer softness of her sex. Subtly, Anna slid her hand to the side of her companions undergarments and tucked her fingers beneath them, feeling the coarseness of her womanly fur. Anna willed herself to control her emotions, to make this last as long as she could. She had missed this; and had missed it for so, so very long. 

Still entwined in a passionate embrace, Anna moved her free hand once again between Cynthias breasts and over her torso. God, she had let herself go. Anna smiled inwardly and envisioned the curve of her fleshly belly, rounding outward against gravity. Anna cupped one of her love handles and gently squeezed. She squealed in surprise as Cynthia answered by cupping her rear and giving it a playful smack. 

Anna continued playing with Cynthias belly. She marveled at its softness and gently stroked her flank, noting the added curves and volume that her weeks of negligent eating had caused. She bit her lower lip in anticipation as her lower hand began to circle Cynthias cave of desire, noting the moistness that escaped from within

Oh, God  Ive missed this came a husky, breathless voice in Annas ear, making her quiver from head to foot. 

Annas lips searched for the lovely mouth of her companion, her teeth bared in desire, for her lovely words were like honey for her soul; they kissed passionately.

++++++

I always hoped we would be like this again, said Cynthia softly, between kisses; batting her bedroom eyes. 

Me too, breathed Anna. She leaned back and wiped a strand of saliva that had joined the two of them in passion. Slowly, she arched back and removed her own shirt and bra. Her modest breasts hung with vitality and Cynthias hands eagerly raised up to caress them. 

Youre so pretty, Anna breathed Cynthia, her mouth wanton with desire. Anna felt her nipples harden like small rocks as she felt herself being fondled.
Anna glanced down at the domed belly of her companion and Cynthia grinned like the Cheshire cat. It pleased her to see that Anna accepted her newer, larger body. Very much indeed. 

Ive gotten so big since youve last seen me. Do you like the new me? she asked. 

The childish question made Anna giggle. 

I love your little Buddha belly, she cooed in appreciation as Anna slid down Cynthias body, planting little kisses down her cheekher neckbetween her breasts

Should I keep it? she asked, coyly, squirming under Annas weight. 

Anna said nothing, but cupped her hands along Cynthias flank, squeezing her and kneading her belly like dough as if in response. She continued her trail of gentle kisses, now venturing to her upper belly, her naveltowards the tops of her underwear

She continued her oral exploration amidst Cynthias moans and pants of desire. Anna couldnt help herself, as she felt a tingle of desire of her very own creep throughout her entire body, making her toes curl and her own sex moisten. 

Anna shifted her weight and pulled Cynthias pants down off her expanded hips while continually blowing kisses at the tops of her underwear, ever closer towards exquisite oblivion. 

She could feel Cynthia wriggle underneath her, gyrating her hips in anticipation. Anna wanted nothing more than explore her companion in the worst way. It wasnt helped as she noted a damp patch grow dark on Cynthias underwear. Anna felt her resolve crumble as she inhaled deeply, breathing in that familiar tang of Cynthias awaiting sex. 

Her underwear cut into her flesh deeply. All her weight gain had emphasized this point. Anna smiled and looked up at Cynthias smiling face as she cupped her rear and began to slide her panties off her expansive hips. Anna began tracing circles around the cave of desire, noting its moistness as she planted kisses against it. 

Cynthia moaned and Anna braced herself against the entrance of passion and began licking the honeyed nectar that it contained. 

An explosion ripped through Cynthias body as she experience two slender fingers enter her. She cried out and began to pant in short bursts against the rhythm of being penetrated. 

Both women were writhing on the bed now, like two intertwined serpents. 

Cynthia began to howl as spasm after spasm of ecstasy washed over her like waves crashing on a beach. She felt her sex contract and pulse until her body released itself from within her. She felt her body go rigid and immediately go limp as she lay there completely expended as she came. 

++++++

Moments, minutes, perhaps days later Cynthia opened her eyes and found Anna staring at her affectionately, brushing her hair with her fingers and smiling down at her. She felt reassured at her near-nakedness, and that of Anna. 

Hiya, said Anna softly, as she touched Cynthias shoulder. 

She nuzzled up against the delicate touch and they held each other for several minute, fondly recalling the recent events that took place. 

So, what now? said Cynthia, as she raised herself on an elbow, gazing at her beautiful companion. 

Anna gave a won smile and poked Cynthia in the stomach and whispered, We still havent had our dinner yet.

++++++


----------



## Lano

hope you start this up again! great,great story=)


----------

